# Starlooks March 2014



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

The March Starlooks will be the Ashley Hackman signature box.

Here is the announcement video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZDl2DF_JFw&amp;feature=youtu.be

Also there will be a 50 cents donation to the Downtown LA Women's Shelter

for every box purchased. I cant wait to see what we will be getting!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 22, 2014)

I saw that as well.  I cannot wait!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm cutting my purchasing *way* back this year, and I'm finding it makes me really excited about the next month's Starbox! I'm ready for the Looksbook already. Are we there yet?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 22, 2014)

I am!  lol

after tearing open my feb box just an hour or so ago, I am ready!!  I wish they would not send out such nude lipsticks

Wish list for March

a brush (any kind, I don't care - just please, someone send me a brush!!)

a blush

a setting powder


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope its a good box since it will be my birthday month and my subs will be my presents from me to me.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope its a good box since it will be my birthday month and my subs will be my presents from me to me.
you will be getting a birthday gift too next month!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope its a good box since it will be my birthday month and my subs will be my presents from me to me.
you will be getting a birthday gift too next month!

I cant wait to see what it is!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 22, 2014)

I would love the colors she is wearing in that video!!


----------



## Kimmist13 (Feb 23, 2014)

> I hope its a good box since it will be my birthday month and my subs will be my presents from me to me.


 I can't figure out how to do the box quote thing right. Oh well...this was in response to JC327: Me too! So excited to get two boxes! Happy early birthday! I'm guessing the 27th?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimmist13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: I hope its a good box since it will be my birthday month and my subs will be my presents from me to me.
I can't figure out how to do the box quote thing right. Oh well...this was in response to JC327:
Me too! So excited to get two boxes! Happy early birthday! I'm guessing the 27th?




Thank you! It is the 27th.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 26, 2014)

I am excited for the March box...I guess the good thing about the February delay will mean there will be less waiting between getting the two boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am!  lol

after tearing open my feb box just an hour or so ago, I am ready!!  I wish they would not send out such nude lipsticks

Wish list for March

a brush (any kind, I don't care - just please, someone send me a brush!!)

a blush

a setting powder
Oh god, I'd love any brush too!! GIVE ME ALL THE BRUSHES!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am!  lol

after tearing open my feb box just an hour or so ago, I am ready!!  I wish they would not send out such nude lipsticks

Wish list for March

a brush (any kind, I don't care - just please, someone send me a brush!!)

a blush

a setting powder
Oh god, I'd love any brush too!! GIVE ME ALL THE BRUSHES!

This^^^ I love getting brushes.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 28, 2014)

I would also love to see Myth gem eyeliner in our box!!  It is a dark shimmery charcoal/black

I've been looking at the October starlooks - the Alice theme - and I really love how they did the makeup.   I have a couple of the gem eyeliners (in topaz &amp; amy) from ipsy, so I tried out that look.  It is really pretty.  I would not have thought to try and use that liner as an eyeshadow.

here is the alice pic:


----------



## trekkersangel (Feb 28, 2014)

> I would also love to see Myth gem eyeliner in our box!!Â  It is a dark shimmery charcoal/black I've been looking at the October starlooks - the Alice theme - and I really love how they did the makeup.Â Â  I have a couple of the gem eyeliners (in topaz &amp; amy) from ipsy, so I tried out that look.Â  It is really pretty.Â  I would not have thought to try and use that liner as an eyeshadow. here is the alice pic:


 I have myth &amp; it's my most used Starlooks product. In fact, I'm on my 3rd myth pencil in 9 months, ;-). It's a dark grey (not quite black but almost) with the gem pencil glitters. It's beyond gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 28, 2014)

I may have to break down and purchase it then!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I have guaranteed that we will get a cream blush: I ordered Bellini *and* Hot Passion.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I have guaranteed that we will get a cream blush: I ordered Bellini *and* Hot Passion.



 I wouldn't mind if we did!! Just hopefully, for your sake, not the colors you ordered.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 1, 2014)

> Thank you! It is the 27th. :icon_chee


 Mine is on the 28th. I am excited to see what we will get. Has everyone been getting the same thing this year or have the birthday boxes been random?


----------



## Kelli (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine is on the 28th. I am excited to see what we will get. Has everyone been getting the same thing this year or have the birthday boxes been random?
Meaganola and I both had birthdays in January and we got the same items. Not sure what anyone else got, though. It'll be interesting to see if Feb birthdays got the same items. It seems like leftover stuff, so I think it will be changing up as they run out of the old stuff.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 2, 2014)

> Meaganola and I both had birthdays in January and we got the same items. Not sure what anyone else got, though. It'll be interesting to see if Feb birthdays got the same items. It seems like leftover stuff, so I think it will be changing up as they run out of the old stuff.


 Ah, okay. Thank you! Oh and the look book is up now! I can only guess a vivid lippie and lashes.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ah, okay. Thank you! Oh and the look book is up now! I can only guess a vivid lippie and lashes.
Thanks for posting that it is up.

It seems kind of weird to me that they mention Marilyn Monroe in the description, yet the model seems styled in a very Audrey Hepburn-esque  way(or is that just me?!?!)

It'll be interesting to see what we are getting since there isn't a ton to go on from the Looksbook.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe it will include a brow product?? Model is rocking some fierce power brows.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 2, 2014)

I was thinking brows too!! BUT we did receive that brow kit not too long ago. I love bold lips but I have hundred million shades of red and looking at the lookbook what stands out to me is red lips, bold brows, black liner, and lashes. I'm in the minority I know because I love lashes.. most people would hate getting another pair.. can't remember what month we received the lashes or brow kit. I'm just hoping it's not a black eyeliner and red lipstick month!! Especially since we are heading into Spring and I would love to see some Spring colors. My only other guess would be possibly grey eyeshadow? I'm pretty excited though because I just used my loyalty code and picked up a beautiful blush and green concealer plus I finally got around to emailing thenm about the duplicate items I received last month and was told I could pick any two items $15 or under as replacements so I choose clear eye primer and a peachy long wear lipstick.. all of that out of pocket for under $2!!!! I hope they continue allowing us to choose our items for the loyalty gift


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 2, 2014)

> I was thinking brows too!! BUT we did receive that brow kit not too long ago. I love bold lips but I have hundred million shades of red and looking at the lookbook what stands out to me is red lips, bold brows, black liner, and lashes. I'm in the minority I know because I love lashes.. most people would hate getting another pair.. can't remember what month we received the lashes or brow kit. I'm just hoping it's not a black eyeliner and red lipstick month!! Especially since we are heading into Spring and I would love to see some Spring colors. My only other guess would be possibly grey eyeshadow? I'm pretty excited though because I just used my loyalty code and picked up a beautiful blush and green concealer plus I finally got around to emailing thenm about the duplicate items I received last month and was told I could pick any two items $15 or under as replacements so I choose clear eye primer and a peachy long wear lipstick.. all of that out of pocket for under $2!!!! I hope they continue allowing us to choose our items for the loyalty gift


 The blush I chose was Pomtini and the lipstick was Immortal.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 2, 2014)

could it be the 4 color  lip palette?  And a high shine gloss? Because there is no way a lipstick goes on that glossy and when I look at the "lip" picture closely, it looks almost like there is a shimmer to the finish.    I wonder, as the rest of the face is black &amp; white, if we are getting a setting powder (they do have a translucent white loose powder)   If an eyeliner, I would hope for a liquid pen, not the pencil.  I would not mind a black liquid eyeliner.

If the choices are a bright red lipstick, a black pencil eyeliner and false eyelashes, I will be let down that a beauty blogger picked those items, as one of the major complaints with subs is that this is the normal fare they give us (red, black, falsies - think ipsy!!)

What I would love from this box is the translucent powder, a great brush to put it on with and that would be a win for me, even if the additional items were a red lippie or falsies.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 2, 2014)

now I LOVE their Spring 2014 fashion week pics.  Why can't we get a teal eyeliner and rose-mauve-nude lippie?


----------



## Kelli (Mar 2, 2014)

I still have tons of the powder left from when they sent it last summer, I just never really use translucent powder, so I hope we don't get that lol.

I definitely think the lips scream gloss, and I like their gloss formula, so I would love another one in a bolder color. Maybe instead of lashes they will be sending mascara...it's been nearly a year since they sent mascara (unless you guys got one while I was unsubscribed) and they do have new formulas.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 2, 2014)

I have no gloss from them, so I would like a lip gloss.  Are their lip glosses sheer or opaque?

I didn't know they sent out a translucent setting powder last summer...I guess that nixes that idea!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm fine with a high shine gloss or even a good red lipstick. I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I want more mascara from Starlooks. I fell in love with their mascara from last march's (????) box! So I would be thrilled if that was in our boxes this month. I'm also hoping for a brush of some sort. I love their brushes &amp; want them all!!! This is the month the blogger gal got to put together right? She said it was going to be great stuff so here's hoping. . .


----------



## biancardi (Mar 2, 2014)

has starlooks ever sent out a liquid eyeliner? 

I just bought my Clinique HIgh Impact extreme volume mascara (which I love and will never go to another type until they stop making it), so I really would not use any mascara from starlooks... 

there are two things that I really would not want from a sub - a foundation (because they can never pick out my color) and mascara.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has starlooks ever sent out a liquid eyeliner?

I just bought my Clinique HIgh Impact extreme volume mascara (which I love and will never go to another type until they stop making it), so I really would not use any mascara from starlooks...

there are two things that I really would not want from a sub - a foundation (because they can never pick out my color) and mascara.
We got the Precision Eye Pen in June of last year.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We got the Precision Eye Pen in June of last year.
thanks!  I see they have two types of liquid eye liners....perhaps the other one?


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 2, 2014)

I was looking through the lookbook again and I am hoping it is the 4 shade lip palette. That would be awesome!!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was looking through the lookbook again and I am hoping it is the 4 shade lip palette. That would be awesome!!
maybe that and a gloss?  Plus a liquid eye liner - I would be happy!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We got the Precision Eye Pen in June of last year.
It went out in their first box the previous June as well.

http://starlooks.com/collections/past-starboxes/products/june-starbox

http://starlooks.com/collections/past-starboxes/products/june-2013-starbox

It looks like the liquid liner, a white shadow, a brush, and one of the Gemliners were in the 2012 box.  I specifically remember them saying that they were sending the liquid liner out again in the June 2013 first anniversary box because it was one of their favorite products, so it was a great way to commemorate their first anniversary.  Because of this, I can see it showing up in the anniversary boxes -- and *only* the anniversary boxes -- every year.  And brow kits went out in May 2013, and setting powder went out in April 2013, for those keeping track.

Based solely on the Looksbook, this box looks *boring*.  I can't say I'm looking forward to it and am actually kind of dreading it because it looks like it's going to be a replication of the reasons I canceled ipsy:  Red lipstick, black eyeliner, and black mascara.  If that turns out to be the case, the curating vlogger made a *huge* mistake in picking these as her "signature" items, especially for March, when we're moving into springier colors.  No one is going to remember her box as interesting and exciting like the Lauren Clark box, which was the one that sucked me into this sub with all of that pink and coral.  It's just going to be yet another installment on the endless march of the same old thing, which really sucks because I subscribe to Starlooks because I want to mix things up and get *out* of that same old well-worn groove. 

I'm holding out hope that there's a cream blush in there that is not Bellini, Merlot, or Hot Passion, though.  And a brush.  Even just a brush will go a *long* way towards making subscribers be not grumpy about getting the same combination pretty much every sub sends out (and ipsy isn't the only sub that does this:  the first Le Meter de Beaute box had a red lipstick and a black liquid liner), and it would be a good thing to include "for that perfect smoky eye" (because if that's where this box is going, you *know* that will be the text on the card!).

(Yikes, I'm crankier than I thought tonight!  I guess I'm not in March mode quite yet.)


----------



## biancardi (Mar 2, 2014)

@meaganola, I agree. If this box is a red lippie, a black PENCIL eyeliner (a liquid liner might make me feel better) and black mascara or false eyelashes, I would question the beauty bloggers choices.   I would think that those choices are made by novices, not someone who is so into beauty.  Starlooks has a lot of products, fun colors, and tools, so I don't understand why a beauty blogger would pick those items.  Surely she must know that people who subscribe to a beauty subscription want to try out new things - heck, I might grumble over getting a neon color, but AT LEAST it was something different.

I loved the beauty blogger's look in her vlogs - she tends to go to smokey eyes in neutral colors, and mauvey-brown lippies.  So, I don't know.  Maybe to her, this is new and exciting. lol

The only saving grace is that I ordered a crap load of stuff from starlooks due to their promos - I got October and July's starboxes, plus I got other makeup items, like a brush, pigments, blush and gem eyeliner.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 2, 2014)

My phone is being annoying and for some reason I can't quote you guys but the 4 shade lip pan would be pretty awesome!! @meaganola I agree that the brush would go a long way in making a lot of us happy.. I know I would personally love to see more brushes! The Lauren Clark box was actually my first and favorite starbox.. that was an amazing collaboration box in my opinion


----------



## Kelli (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My phone is being annoying and for some reason I can't quote you guys but the 4 shade lip pan would be pretty awesome!! @meaganola I agree that the brush would go a long way in making a lot of us happy.. I know I would personally love to see more brushes! The Lauren Clark box was actually my first and favorite starbox.. that was an amazing collaboration box in my opinion
The Lauren Clark box was my first, too. It is still probably my favorite of all the boxes I've gotten (and ipsy bags, too). Loved it. I just used the tipsy liner today (with the Lilu lipstick over it, which looked better together than I thought they would).

I have never gotten a red lip product from a sub (I've only been doing subs since last Feb and have only done Starlooks for 8 months and Ipsy for 5), so I would be ok with red, especially a red shimmery gloss. It would be cool to get the lip palette. I don't particularly want a black liner or mascara, but eventually they would get used, I just have a lot in my drawer of unopened items to get to first.

I think I'd like for this month, from looking at the looksbook:

- a brush, especially some kind of eye brush, since you just can't have too many of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-red shimmery lip gloss or lip palette

-a blush. any. blush. (that I don't already have LOL)

ETA: Looking more at the looksbook, her cheeks look very contoured...hopefully not another bronzer...do they have a highlight? I don't remember seeing one on the site...hopefully it is a sign of a blush


----------



## JustStephanye (Mar 3, 2014)

"Show 'em who's BOSS"... Starlooks has a bright red lipstick in Boss. I received it in a referral box; it's pretty bold!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Wholeheartedly agree that for a vlogger collection, red lips &amp; black eyeliner would be such a wasted opportunity. Let's have a prayer circle that the lookbook is just messing with us.


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 3, 2014)

After seeing the BOSS color in their lipstick collection , I'm pretty sure that's going to be in the boxes. They wouldn't have bolded the whole "show 'em who's BOSS!" If it wasn't. Not my favorite, but I do love their lipsticks &amp; I will use it! Now to hope &amp; wish &amp; hope some more for something fun like a blush or a BRUSH! (Although I really am hoping for their mascara again even though nobody else wants it.)


----------



## biancardi (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After seeing the BOSS color in their lipstick collection , I'm pretty sure that's going to be in the boxes. They wouldn't have bolded the whole "show 'em who's BOSS!" If it wasn't. Not my favorite, but I do love their lipsticks &amp; I will use it!

Now to hope &amp; wish &amp; hope some more for something fun like a blush or a BRUSH! (Although I really am hoping for their mascara again even though nobody else wants it.)
if it was in a referral box, it seems they wouldn't send it out (due to dups)....I am just hoping that it isn't that color!!  That is ONE red lipstick.   Swap list!

edited to add - they also had the Boss lippie in their holiday collection online.


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 3, 2014)

> if it was in a referral box, it seems they wouldn't send it out (due to dups)....I am just hoping that it isn't that color!!Â  That is ONE red lipstick.Â Â  Swap list! edited to add - they also had the Boss lippie in their holiday collection online.Â Â


 Referral boxes, birthday boxes, &amp; special collections don't count as dupes for the sub boxes. I really wish they did, but so many different things go out in those boxes to so many different people. But here's hoping the looks book is just fooling us all. ;-)


----------



## biancardi (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Referral boxes, birthday boxes, &amp; special collections don't count as dupes for the sub boxes. I really wish they did, but so many different things go out in those boxes to so many different people. But here's hoping the looks book is just fooling us all. ;-)
as @rachelshine said, we need to get into a prayer circle...STAT!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2014)

Hint video for the March box!! Yay!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like a black gel liner, dark red lip liner, red lipstick, gold lipgloss....all 4 or maybe 3 of those 4?


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 3, 2014)

So it looks like a definite for the red lipstick &amp; for the other items maybe the black gel liner &amp; a red lip liner? Oh please say there's something a little more fun in there. I don't mind the red lipstick or a black liner alone with 2 other fun things, but if those are the 3 things we are getting I'm not super thrilled with this box. Seems a bit boring. Please let this all be a tease. ;-)


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So it looks like a definite for the red lipstick &amp; for the other items maybe the black gel liner &amp; a red lip liner? Oh please say there's something a little more fun in there. I don't mind the red lipstick or a black liner alone with 2 other fun things, but if those are the 3 things we are getting I'm not super thrilled with this box. Seems a bit boring. Please let this all be a tease. ;-)

Honestly I'm REALLY excited for the lipstick because it looks like a gorgeous deeper red shade. Although I think that kind of a shade is a bit more fitting for like...a November box or a January box.

I would much rather have boring and very useable than exciting and unwearable. Although February was boring and unwearable for me so anything is a step up this month!


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 3, 2014)

> Honestly I'm REALLY excited for the lipstick because it looks like a gorgeous deeper red shade. Although I think that kind of a shade is a bit more fitting for like...a November box or a January box. I would much rather have boring and very useable than exciting and unwearable. Although February was boring and unwearable for me so anything is a step up this month!


 I'm all about the red lipstick. I am excited about that one. I think I'm bored with black eyeliners just because I've gotten them in every sub box in the last 2 months (which isn't Starlooks fault). I do like their gel liners though. They are a great formula. Just not excited about black when they have so many fantastic colors. I guess that gold lipgloss might be an item as well. Hmmmmm, not a big fan of that either. I guess I wouldn't mind a lip pencil to match the lipstick. I don't have very many lip pencils. I guess we won't know for sure which items will be in the actual box until the boxes come.


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 3, 2014)

I hope the red lip color isn't scarlett because I just received that one.



 The gold gloss wouldn't be too bad and I haven't tried starlooks lip liners yet and own very little so that would be nice.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like a black gel liner, dark red lip liner, red lipstick, gold lipgloss....all 4 or maybe 3 of those 4?
if the red lippie is boss, then they took the holiday box lip products and put it in here (red cedar was the lipliner with boss in the holiday box). 

If it is just the lipliner, eyeliner and lipstick, my whole box is up for swap!!  I don't like bright red lipsticks - I have a couple of really nice dark red lippies from beseme, so I am all set there -  and I have a red lip liner that I just got in december.  I don't mean to complain, but this is the beauty sub's nightmare box.  Red lipstick, black eyeliner - lol


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

The lipstick is really pretty, so I am happy with that. I may have like a zillion reds, but I keep getting them! I don't really need the lipliner as I use a universal one. I suppose the black gel eyeliner is good enough. I don't think I have a black gel in my stash at the moment. I wonder if there will be a couple other products besides what she used today...would be a little MEH if it was just the lippie, lip liner, and gel eyeliner. 

And all our hopes for blush have been dashed, as she kept saying IT WILL WORK WITH ALL SKIN TONES/NO BLUSH. Waaaah. 

ps, I can't be the only one who finds her just slightly annoying? Maybe it's because she's so dang perky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if the red lippie is boss, then they took the holiday box lip products and put it in here (red cedar was the lipliner with boss in the holiday box). 

If it is just the lipliner, eyeliner and lipstick, my whole box is up for swap!!  I don't like bright red lipsticks - I have a couple of really nice dark red lippies from beseme, so I am all set there -  and I have a red lip liner that I just got in december.  I don't mean to complain, but this is the beauty sub's nightmare box.  Red lipstick, black eyeliner - lol
That would be such a bummer - why buy their special boxes if they turn around and send out the product right away?  I ran into that with the lip sets.  I felt like buying the products separately turned into a waste of money.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The lipstick is really pretty, so I am happy with that. I may have like a zillion reds, but I keep getting them! I don't really need the lipliner as I use a universal one. I suppose the black gel eyeliner is good enough. I don't think I have a black gel in my stash at the moment. I wonder if there will be a couple other products besides what she used today...would be a little MEH if it was just the lippie, lip liner, and gel eyeliner. 

And all our hopes for blush have been dashed, as she kept saying IT WILL WORK WITH ALL SKIN TONES/NO BLUSH. Waaaah. 

ps, I can't be the only one who finds her just slightly annoying? Maybe it's because she's so dang perky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
you should watch her sex q&amp;a's!!  I was dying over them....blow jobs and eating out....(can I say that here??)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 3, 2014)

> if the red lippie is boss, then they took the holiday box lip products and put it in here (red cedar was the lipliner with boss in the holiday box).Â  If it is just the lipliner, eyeliner and lipstick, my whole box is up for swap!!Â  I don't like bright red lipsticks - I have a couple of really nice dark red lippies from beseme, so I am all set there -Â  and I have a red lip liner that I just got in december.Â  I don't mean to complain, but this is the beauty sub's nightmare box.Â  Red lipstick, black eyeliner - lol


 No kidding. If I wasn't holding out hope that there's a brush to make up for SO PREDICTABLE AND BORING, I would cancel for this month and re-subscribe for April. It actually makes me angry that this is in fact how the box is shaking out. I will remember this blogger as the one who picked the same damned things as every other sub. It might be a classic look, but that also means that most subscribers already have all of this stuff in their arsenal. This seems like a *huge* misstep. ETA: On the topic of bright lipstick, I love it -- and I probably have a dozen bright reds and at least that many hot pinks already. Bright lipstick has been my thing since my high school days in the '80s. I'm looking for a change from that sort of color.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No kidding. If I wasn't holding out hope that there's a brush to make up for SO PREDICTABLE AND BORING, I would cancel for this month and re-subscribe for April. It actually makes me angry that this is in fact how the box is shaking out. I will remember this blogger as the one who picked the same damned things as every other sub. It might be a classic look, but that also means that most subscribers already have all of this stuff in their arsenal. This seems like a *huge* misstep.

ETA: On the topic of bright lipstick, I love it -- and I probably have a dozen bright reds and at least that many hot pinks already. Bright lipstick has been my thing since my high school days in the '80s. I'm looking for a change from that sort of color.
I can't even cancel, as I have already been charged for March!! haha


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No kidding. If I wasn't holding out hope that there's a brush to make up for SO PREDICTABLE AND BORING, I would cancel for this month and re-subscribe for April. It actually makes me angry that this is in fact how the box is shaking out. I will remember this blogger as the one who picked the same damned things as every other sub. It might be a classic look, but that also means that most subscribers already have all of this stuff in their arsenal. This seems like a *huge* misstep.

ETA: On the topic of bright lipstick, I love it -- and I probably have a dozen bright reds and at least that many hot pinks already. Bright lipstick has been my thing since my high school days in the '80s. I'm looking for a change from that sort of color.

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't even cancel, as I have already been charged for March!! haha
Haha right?! That and I kinda want to stick around for the next loyalty gift to see if it's another credit. 

PS, has anyone's loyalty order actually shipped yet?? I ordered on like the 24th, got the confirmation order, and not a peep since. Status is currently unfulfilled on their site. I will cry if somehow I don't end up with the October blush palette.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha right?! That and I kinda want to stick around for the next loyalty gift to see if it's another credit. 

PS, has anyone's loyalty order actually shipped yet?? I ordered on like the 24th, got the confirmation order, and not a peep since. Status is currently unfulfilled on their site. I will cry if somehow I don't end up with the October blush palette. 
my loyalty gift has not shipped.   My two past starboxes have shipped and I got them today (I got the Oct &amp; July ones).   My other orders of makeup have not shipped.  I have no idea what the problem is down there!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 3, 2014)

whispers...I am so bad.  and mean.  I left an honest opinion on her vlog about March's box.  Oh well


----------



## Kelli (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like a black gel liner, dark red lip liner, red lipstick, gold lipgloss....all 4 or maybe 3 of those 4?
This is what I am thinking, too, possibly all four of those. Aside from the black liner, I am good with the rest. The red seems (maybe it's just the coloring of my monitor) to lean a teensy bit berry in her video...but the Boss lipstick looks very orangey red. I would be much happier if it wasn't an orangey red and leaned more berry. Maybe the liner is what is giving it a less orangey look.

She did say "atleast two" ,  so it does leave it open that maybe only two of the box items are in the video and we will get some other things...but then she also says that everything she skips and doesn't mention product names you don't have to worry about getting and then specifies blushes/foundations...but she also doesn't mention mascara or things like that, so *shrugs* I don't know.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 3, 2014)

> Haha right?! That and I kinda want to stick around for the next loyalty gift to see if it's another credit.Â  PS, has anyone's loyalty order actually shipped yet?? I ordered on like the 24th, got the confirmation order, and not a peep since. Status is currently unfulfilled on their site. I will cry if somehow I don't end up with the October blush palette.Â


 Nope. It has been my experience that orders can take a couple of weeks to ship even when paying full price, though, so I'm not too concerned about it just yet.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, I just called to get some info and they were waiting on fulfillment for the Tenderglosses, so if your order included those, that might be what is holding them up! However, Josh was very nice and offered to ship my October box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*EDIT *wowza that was fast! Already got the shipping notification. Woot!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 3, 2014)

One up side about this month: They don't repeat looks in boxes, so at least we won't see this one again. And, ugh, I forgot we already paid for this box. I really hope there's something weird and surprising from way out in left field in there.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One up side about this month: They don't repeat looks in boxes, so at least we won't see this one again. And, ugh, I forgot we already paid for this box. I really hope there's something weird and surprising from way out in left field in there.
OH THANK GAWD.  except it might show up in birthday boxes or referral boxes!! lol


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 3, 2014)

I am actually kind of excited for this one. I was going to order the black gel liner with the loyalty code but instead I went for the grey and green pots instead thinking I already have a lot of black pencil eyeliners. That and I ordered a cream blush. I am more happy with this one than febs box that is for sure.


----------



## XBrieX (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't like red lipstick. It looks horrible on me. I should have known I was due for some. I haven't received red in any subscriptions since December. lol


----------



## elainecad (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what I am thinking, too, possibly all four of those. Aside from the black liner, I am good with the rest. The red seems (maybe it's just the coloring of my monitor) to lean a teensy bit berry in her video...but the Boss lipstick looks very orangey red. I would be much happier if it wasn't an orangey red and leaned more berry. Maybe the liner is what is giving it a less orangey look.

She did say "atleast two" ,  so it does leave it open that maybe only two of the box items are in the video and we will get some other things...but then she also says that everything she skips and doesn't mention product names you don't have to worry about getting and then specifies blushes/foundations...but she also doesn't mention mascara or things like that, so *shrugs* I don't know.
Would love some berry colors. They have way too much neutral/ warm in their boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would love some berry colors. They have way too much neutral/ warm in their boxes.
I agree since I started subbing in September 2013, I don't think I've seen ANY berry-colored products. I'd love a deep, vampy plum or a pretty mauve-berry shade!


----------



## elainecad (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree since I started subbing in September 2013, I don't think I've seen ANY berry-colored products. I'd love a deep, vampy plum or a pretty mauve-berry shade!
Yes, exactly!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2014)

> I agree since I started subbing in September 2013, I don't think I've seen ANY berry-colored products. I'd love a deep, vampy plum or a pretty mauve-berry shade!


 I happen to have a rough list here of all of the box contents going back to January 2013. Feb 13: coral-pink liner and shimmery lilac gloss. March: rust lipstick. April: shimmery neutral Tendergloss and lip balm. August: pink and shimmery brownish long-lasting lipstick. September: shimmery opal gloss. October: shimmery pinkish Tendergloss. January 14: mixed bag. Feb 14: shimmery metallic lipstick. ETA: Whoops, that's just the lip products. But none of the blushes were berry, either. Peach in January, bright pink in February, brown in May, and the trio in October.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like the Starboxes are either:

A) Unpopular products/shades

B) Popular products that are too expensive to buy at full price (blush palette, december palettes, brushes etc)

I think they just take a look at all the items from list A and think, "how can we put some of these together to make a theme?"

Maybe I'm totally off on that, but it would make sense as a business strategy. You get your product/name out there and also get rid of products that aren't selling well. Not to mention the fact that there's rarely a very widely-popular, wearable shade in my Starbox.

Just a theory!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 4, 2014)

> Sometimes I feel like the Starboxes are either: A) Unpopular products/shades B) Popular products that are too expensive to buy at full price (blush palette, december palettes, brushes etc) I think they just take a look at all the items from list A and think, "how can we put some of these together to make a theme?" Maybe I'm totally off on that, but it would make sense as a business strategy. You get your product/name out there and also get rid of products that aren't selling well. Not to mention the fact that there's rarely a very widely-popular, wearable shade in my Starbox. Just a theory!


 I feel that way about most sub boxes. They're a way to get rid of unpopular products at a discount to us.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 4, 2014)

updates!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was thinking brows too!! BUT we did receive that brow kit not too long ago. I love bold lips but I have hundred million shades of red and looking at the lookbook what stands out to me is red lips, bold brows, black liner, and lashes. I'm in the minority I know because I love lashes.. most people would hate getting another pair.. can't remember what month we received the lashes or brow kit. I'm just hoping it's not a black eyeliner and red lipstick month!! Especially since we are heading into Spring and I would love to see some Spring colors. My only other guess would be possibly grey eyeshadow? I'm pretty excited though because I just used my loyalty code and picked up a beautiful blush and green concealer plus I finally got around to emailing thenm about the duplicate items I received last month and was told I could pick any two items $15 or under as replacements so I choose clear eye primer and a peachy long wear lipstick.. all of that out of pocket for under $2!!!! I hope they continue allowing us to choose our items for the loyalty gift
That's really nice of them to let you pick two items.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  could it be the 4 color  lip palette?  And a high shine gloss? Because there is no way a lipstick goes on that glossy and when I look at the "lip" picture closely, it looks almost like there is a shimmer to the finish.    I wonder, as the rest of the face is black &amp; white, if we are getting a setting powder (they do have a translucent white loose powder)   If an eyeliner, I would hope for a liquid pen, not the pencil.  I would not mind a black liquid eyeliner.

If the choices are a bright red lipstick, a black pencil eyeliner and false eyelashes, I will be let down that a beauty blogger picked those items, as one of the major complaints with subs is that this is the normal fare they give us (red, black, falsies - think ipsy!!)

What I would love from this box is the translucent powder, a great brush to put it on with and that would be a win for me, even if the additional items were a red lippie or falsies.
My perfect box would be that 4 color lip palette and a brush.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sometimes I feel like the Starboxes are either:

A) Unpopular products/shades

B) Popular products that are too expensive to buy at full price (blush palette, december palettes, brushes etc)

I think they just take a look at all the items from list A and think, "how can we put some of these together to make a theme?"

Maybe I'm totally off on that, but it would make sense as a business strategy. You get your product/name out there and also get rid of products that aren't selling well. Not to mention the fact that there's rarely a very widely-popular, wearable shade in my Starbox.

Just a theory!


Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel that way about most sub boxes. They're a way to get rid of unpopular products at a discount to us.
I agree that the Starbox program is a way to move unpopular items, but I don't think it's necessarily a way to dump them.  To me, these boxes -- Starbox, Birchbox, ipsy, whatever -- are marketing tools.  We get these not-so-popular products at a discount, and then we play with them, and then we go back for more (Gem liners.  A lot of people who received it in their boxes would have *never* bought one because, uh, metallic eyeliner?  Huh?  But then one showed up in their box, and, eh, might as well try it and now OH WOW MUST COLLECT THEM ALL) or get so excited about them that other people who might have been wary of them will go buy things because of how much we talk them up (that brown blush that I would have *never* tried -- it looked utterly unwearable -- if I hadn't been bored one afternoon shortly after it arrived).  I feel like they're trying to create demand, not unload their supply.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I agree that the Starbox program is a way to move unpopular items, but I don't think it's necessarily a way to dump them.  To me, these boxes -- Starbox, Birchbox, ipsy, whatever -- are marketing tools.  We get these not-so-popular products at a discount, and then we play with them, and then we go back for more (Gem liners.  A lot of people who received it in their boxes would have *never* bought one because, uh, metallic eyeliner?  Huh?  But then one showed up in their box, and, eh, might as well try it and now OH WOW MUST COLLECT THEM ALL) or get so excited about them that other people who might have been wary of them will go buy things because of how much we talk them up (that brown blush that I would have *never* tried -- it looked utterly unwearable -- if I hadn't been bored one afternoon shortly after it arrived).  I feel like they're trying to create demand, not unload their supply. 

That's definitely a better way to look at it, and since I like to be positive (most of the time! LOL) I'm inclined to agree with you!

ALSO: Has anyone received their referral boxes yet?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was looking through the lookbook again and I am hoping it is the 4 shade lip palette. That would be awesome!!
Me too!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 4, 2014)

> I agree that the Starbox program is a way to move unpopular items, but I don't think it's necessarily a way to dump them.Â  To me, these boxes -- Starbox, Birchbox, ipsy, whatever -- are marketing tools.Â  We get these not-so-popular products at a discount, and then we play with them, and then we go back for more (Gem liners.Â  A lot of people who received it in their boxes would have *never* bought one because, uh, metallic eyeliner?Â  Huh?Â  But then one showed up in their box, and, eh, might as well try it and now OH WOW MUST COLLECT THEM ALL) or get so excited about them that other people who might have been wary of them will go buy things because of how much we talk them up (that brown blush that I would have *never* tried -- it looked utterly unwearable -- if I hadn't been bored one afternoon shortly after it arrived).Â  I feel like they're trying to create demand, not unload their supply.Â


 Lol I didn't mean to imply subs were sending all junk. If that were the case no one would sub. But I do think part of it is unloading less desirable items, or even mistakes (mistyped labels on popcorn via pop sugar for example). It would otherwise be difficult to make any money on an industry (subs) that already has low margin.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My phone is being annoying and for some reason I can't quote you guys but the 4 shade lip pan would be pretty awesome!! @meaganola I agree that the brush would go a long way in making a lot of us happy.. I know I would personally love to see more brushes! The Lauren Clark box was actually my first and favorite starbox.. that was an amazing collaboration box in my opinion
The Lauren Clark box was my first, too. It is still probably my favorite of all the boxes I've gotten (and ipsy bags, too). Loved it. I just used the tipsy liner today (with the Lilu lipstick over it, which looked better together than I thought they would).

I have never gotten a red lip product from a sub (I've only been doing subs since last Feb and have only done Starlooks for 8 months and Ipsy for 5), so I would be ok with red, especially a red shimmery gloss. It would be cool to get the lip palette. I don't particularly want a black liner or mascara, but eventually they would get used, I just have a lot in my drawer of unopened items to get to first.

I think I'd like for this month, from looking at the looksbook:

- a brush, especially some kind of eye brush, since you just can't have too many of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-red shimmery lip gloss or lip palette

-a blush. any. blush. (that I don't already have LOL)

ETA: Looking more at the looksbook, her cheeks look very contoured...hopefully not another bronzer...do they have a highlight? I don't remember seeing one on the site...hopefully it is a sign of a blush

I got the Kinky lip liner and lipstick in my birthday box last year, I wonder what they renamed it to.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like a black gel liner, dark red lip liner, red lipstick, gold lipgloss....all 4 or maybe 3 of those 4?
That's exactly what I thought after watching the video.


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 5, 2014)

Most subscription boxes are totally a marketing thing. I've heard that companies pay to get their items into boxes when they are the boxes that have a lot of different brands. With these boxes that are brand-specific, I assume it's so they can introduce new products and get products out there for people to try.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So it looks like a definite for the red lipstick &amp; for the other items maybe the black gel liner &amp; a red lip liner? Oh please say there's something a little more fun in there. I don't mind the red lipstick or a black liner alone with 2 other fun things, but if those are the 3 things we are getting I'm not super thrilled with this box. Seems a bit boring. Please let this all be a tease. ;-)
I hope there's a hidden surprise there for us.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would love some berry colors. They have way too much neutral/ warm in their boxes.
I agree since I started subbing in September 2013, I don't think I've seen ANY berry-colored products. I'd love a deep, vampy plum or a pretty mauve-berry shade!

I really want a plum lipstick, but I guess  it would make sense for them to send that in the winter months. Also I hope I get a good birthday box.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sometimes I feel like the Starboxes are either:

A) Unpopular products/shades

B) Popular products that are too expensive to buy at full price (blush palette, december palettes, brushes etc)

I think they just take a look at all the items from list A and think, "how can we put some of these together to make a theme?"

Maybe I'm totally off on that, but it would make sense as a business strategy. You get your product/name out there and also get rid of products that aren't selling well. Not to mention the fact that there's rarely a very widely-popular, wearable shade in my Starbox.

Just a theory!


----------



## elainecad (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want a plum lipstick, but I guess  it would make sense for them to send that in the winter months. Also I hope I get a good birthday box.
Starlooks use to post on here. Maybe they will see our comments. I want some berry/mauve/plums in the lip  category. If you look at their site, it seems a bit limited for those colors. Hope they change it up a bit.


----------



## NeisDreams (Mar 5, 2014)

> Haha right?! That and I kinda want to stick around for the next loyalty gift to see if it's another credit.Â  PS, has anyone's loyalty order actually shipped yet?? I ordered on like the 24th, got the confirmation order, and not a peep since. Status is currently unfulfilled on their site. I will cry if somehow I don't end up with the October blush palette.Â


 I got my loyalty order 2 days after I placed it. But I also live in the LA area so I got my starbox and placed my loyalty order before a good chunk of people had even gotten their boxes/ loyalty code. As for the March box.... I really would *not * like another red lip product. I can see why the box is so disappointing to some, as there isn't particularly anything that wows me either. One of the things that I like about Starlooks (and why I have continued to subscribe) is that even when I think I will be disappointed, as soon as I try the products then I am usually pleased. I'm hoping this streak doesn't get broken now that I've said that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That being said, I would actually be interested in trying the black gel liner. I'm new to the world of gel liners. I got my first gel eyeliner from Starlooks a few months ago in a deep blue color and I really liked it.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys, I think I had a dream about this box and it was literally just the red lipstick and black gel eyeliner


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys, I think I had a dream about this box and it was literally just the red lipstick and black gel eyeliner 



 



 



 

you know what feb's birthday boxes were?

tipsy lipliner (which I already had)

lipstick in claudia (that is a nice berry color)

and...a plastic makeup bag - as if that is to make up for the fact that other birthday months got three full sized makeup items.  I shouldn't complain, but I got the wrong birthday bag!! lol

so you may not be far off with the 2 items!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Has anyone with referral boxes from February received them yet??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
you know what feb's birthday boxes were?

tipsy lipliner (which I already had)

lipstick in claudia (that is a nice berry color)

and...a plastic makeup bag - as if that is to make up for the fact that other birthday months got three full sized makeup items.  I shouldn't complain, but I got the wrong birthday bag!! lol

so you may not be far off with the 2 items!!
One thing to think about on the birthday box topic: You got only two makeup items, BUT they are both currently available. The January boxes had three makeup items, but one of them was discontinuted in Dec 2012! So it is a REALLY old product they had laying around (though I was fine with it because it's a favorite of mine lol and I have been using the one I have infrequently because I didn't want to run out).


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One thing to think about on the birthday box topic: You got only two makeup items, BUT they are both currently available. The January boxes had three makeup items, but one of them was discontinuted in Dec 2012! So it is a REALLY old product they had laying around (though I was fine with it because it's a favorite of mine lol and I have been using the one I have infrequently because I didn't want to run out).
Exactly. I'm fine with the birthday boxes being older/discontinued items etc, because hey- it's just nice to get a free box of makeup on my birthday month!
This month is actually my birthday month, but for some reason it said October on my profile when I signed up, so I got a birthday box back in October, and I don't remember exactly what was in it, but I do know that I received a shadow that I couldn't find on the website.

So long story short- totally agree! lol


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want a plum lipstick, but I guess  it would make sense for them to send that in the winter months. Also I hope I get a good birthday box.
Starlooks use to post on here. Maybe they will see our comments. I want some berry/mauve/plums in the lip  category. If you look at their site, it seems a bit limited for those colors. Hope they change it up a bit.

I hope so too.


----------



## Psquared (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello everyone!

So this my first ever post, I have been a huge fan of the starlooks group and been spying on the monthly threads for a while now so I decided to take the leap!

So far from what I gathered from the hint video (mind you, I only watched it once because i found her a bit too perky for my taste so I could be wrong), I felt as tho she said that the items she doesn't name could be in the box so the gel liner would be not be in the running she said the color name... I am thinking it is the red lipstick, the gold gloss and hopefully the brush that she does the eye crease with.... I am a big red lipstick and black eyeliner person so I am not really bummed out if those are the items, they are staples for me so I cant go wrong. I was a bit bummed out with the Feb. box (Lilu, hologram and wall street) so hoping this can be a fun safe bet this month!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Psquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone!

So this my first ever post, I have been a huge fan of the starlooks group and been spying on the monthly threads for a while now so I decided to take the leap!

So far from what I gathered from the hint video (mind you, I only watched it once because i found her a bit too perky for my taste so I could be wrong), I felt as tho she said that the items she doesn't name could be in the box so the gel liner would be not be in the running she said the color name... I am thinking it is the red lipstick, the gold gloss and hopefully the brush that she does the eye crease with.... I am a big red lipstick and black eyeliner person so I am not really bummed out if those are the items, they are staples for me so I cant go wrong. I was a bit bummed out with the Feb. box (Lilu, hologram and wall street) so hoping this can be a fun safe bet this month!

That is a very good point! I think that two lip products and an eye brush would be a really random box, but hey...it's also possible that she didn't mention everything that is in the box this month? Who knows!

Also Welcome to MUT and yay for coming out of lurker land!


----------



## Psquared (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is a very good point! I think that two lip products and an eye brush would be a really random box, but hey...it's also possible that she didn't mention everything that is in the box this month? Who knows!

Also Welcome to MUT and yay for coming out of lurker land!




lol thanks for the welcome





and you are right, it would be a random box, I am just secretly hoping for a brush!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 6, 2014)

Based on past frequency, I'm thinking we will almost definitely see a brush either this month or next. I would love a nice smudging eye brush. I don't really have one.


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 6, 2014)

> Based on past frequency, I'm thinking we will almost definitely see a brush either this month or next. I would love a nice smudging eye brush. I don't really have one.


 I second that. I need some good eye brushes &amp; I have loved every Starlooks brush I've ever gotten in my boxes.


----------



## shaste81 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm really hoping that it is not the gel pot eyeliner in black hole! I just ordered that with my loyalty code literally three hours ago! I will be very bummed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PlumpishBeauty (Mar 7, 2014)

Well - I'm actually SUPER happy to get Boss this month. I've been subbed from the VERY start and we rarely receive a bold colour. As a matter of fact - it's been a theme that moat contents have been fairly neutral. Im ready for more bold!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 7, 2014)

I just got the shipping email for my February box LOL This happened last month as well, I get my shipping email about a week after I receive my box.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 7, 2014)

> I just got the shipping email for my February box LOL This happened last month as well, I get my shipping email about a week after I receive my box.


 I also just got a shipping email but I'm thinking maybe it's my loyalty order?


----------



## Kelli (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I also just got a shipping email but I'm thinking maybe it's my loyalty order?
It could be your loyalty order, but my tracking link takes me to a package that arrived on Feb 28th LOL (I don't have a loyalty order coming).


----------



## biancardi (Mar 7, 2014)

I also got two shipping notices and I was all excited cause I thought it was some of orders that have STILL not shipped out....nope, one was my already delivered feb box and one of the orders that did come in last week - lol


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 8, 2014)

I ended up with four tracking numbers. Looks like my lipstick order, my starbox, my lipstick order again that got sent to me twice? lol, and then one that was shipped on the 5th. I'm definitely guessing this last one is my referral box! Definitely excited to see what I get. I'm guessing that will be here Monday.


----------



## biskies (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kereneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ended up with four tracking numbers. Looks like my lipstick order, my starbox, my lipstick order again that got sent to me twice? lol, and then one that was shipped on the 5th. I'm definitely guessing this last one is my referral box! Definitely excited to see what I get. I'm guessing that will be here Monday.

They sent me duplicate tracking numbers for each thing I was sent, one that began with 9 and another that began with a 4.  Basically, it's the same package, but with a different version of a tracking number...not sure why.


----------



## biskies (Mar 8, 2014)

I got a referral bag today!  It was a clear plastic makeup bag (which I really couldn't care less about), but what was IN that bag was possibly the best thing I've EVER gotten from Starlooks.  I got a retractable lip brush (#706) and their four-shade lip palette.  I'm pretty stoked about it!


----------



## elainecad (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a referral bag today!  It was a clear plastic makeup bag (which I really couldn't care less about), but what was IN that bag was possibly the best thing I've EVER gotten from Starlooks.  I got a retractable lip brush (#706) and their four-shade lip palette.  I'm pretty stoked about it!




Very nice!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a referral bag today!  It was a clear plastic makeup bag (which I really couldn't care less about), but what was IN that bag was possibly the best thing I've EVER gotten from Starlooks.  I got a retractable lip brush (#706) and their four-shade lip palette.  I'm pretty stoked about it!




oh so much better than the b-day I got!!  so happy for you!


----------



## biskies (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh so much better than the b-day I got!!  so happy for you!

I'm sorry your birthday gift sucked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  When I saw this in the package, I thought, "two items?  that's...different" and really braced myself for disappointment.  However, I like how it all went together (the lip palette with the lip brush).  Not sure what I'm doing with the dumb bag, but I'm super happy about what was inside.


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow! I hope I end up with that too!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm sorry your birthday gift sucked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  When I saw this in the package, I thought, "two items?  that's...different" and really braced myself for disappointment.  However, I like how it all went together (the lip palette with the lip brush).  Not sure what I'm doing with the dumb bag, but I'm super happy about what was inside.
yeah - I got a nice lipstick - claudia, but the lipliner was a bust (tipsy - already have it &amp; don't care for the color).  I rarely wear lip liner, so I guess I would have loved a lip brush instead....or perhaps a more flattering color than tipsy - which is a bright coral on me..

it doesn't even go well with the lipstick which I think is a berry shade.


----------



## biskies (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah - I got a nice lipstick - claudia, but the lipliner was a bust (tipsy - already have it &amp; don't care for the color).  I rarely wear lip liner, so I guess I would have loved a lip brush instead....or perhaps a more flattering color than tipsy - which is a bright coral on me..

it doesn't even go well with the lipstick which I think is a berry shade.
I was pleasantly surprised that they picked two items for my referral bag which really went together well.  I thought November's box was awesome, but thought it was weird that it included a pencil sharpener, since it seemed so out of place.  I've noticed that, while I DO love their stuff, I have gotten some combinations that don't seem that compatible.  I think in July, the box was a 5-shade shadow palette and a blush brush, for instance.  It's not that it wasn't a nice box, it just seems like maybe a shadow brush would have worked better in there.  When I saw the lip brush, I was like, "this box is going to have like pressed powder or something in it".  Then, when I opened the box, I got super happy.

My credit card expired in February and I had waited to update it with the new card information because I wasn't really sure I NEEDED more makeup (and I probably don't, to be honest).  However, I love this gift so much that I just renewed my subscription.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Psquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone!

So this my first ever post, I have been a huge fan of the starlooks group and been spying on the monthly threads for a while now so I decided to take the leap!

So far from what I gathered from the hint video (mind you, I only watched it once because i found her a bit too perky for my taste so I could be wrong), I felt as tho she said that the items she doesn't name could be in the box so the gel liner would be not be in the running she said the color name... I am thinking it is the red lipstick, the gold gloss and hopefully the brush that she does the eye crease with.... I am a big red lipstick and black eyeliner person so I am not really bummed out if those are the items, they are staples for me so I cant go wrong. I was a bit bummed out with the Feb. box (Lilu, hologram and wall street) so hoping this can be a fun safe bet this month!
Welcome &amp; thanks for sharing!  I like the  idea of a surprise item.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a referral bag today!  It was a clear plastic makeup bag (which I really couldn't care less about), but what was IN that bag was possibly the best thing I've EVER gotten from Starlooks.  I got a retractable lip brush (#706) and their four-shade lip palette.  I'm pretty stoked about it!




Congrats! I would be over the moon of they sent me that.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 8, 2014)

has anyone gotten their orders from starlooks lately? I've had a few orders out since 2/24....


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has anyone gotten their orders from starlooks lately? I've had a few orders out since 2/24....
I have a shipping notice on my loyalty code order from 2/27 but nothing on one from 2/25.  The one from 2/25 was free due to points, so I'm not sure whether I needed to do something with the Paypal invoice I received (which I can't pay since it's a $0 balance) or if it just hasn't shipped yet for one reason or another.  I figure I'll give it another week or until I get the order that *has* been sent -- whichever comes second -- before I email them in case they combined orders so everything is coming in the same package.


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 8, 2014)

My lipstick order from the end of January didn't ship till the end of February but they said it was due to the weather and their restocking shipments being delayed. So who knows. Does Starlooks usually have a quick turn around time?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 8, 2014)

> I got a referral bag today! Â It was a clear plastic makeup bag (which I really couldn't care less about), but what was IN that bag was possibly the best thing I've EVER gotten from Starlooks. Â I got a retractable lip brush (#706) and their four-shade lip palette. Â I'm pretty stoked about it!


 Wow!! I would have been thrilled to receive this!!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kereneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My lipstick order from the end of January didn't ship till the end of February but they said it was due to the weather and their restocking shipments being delayed. So who knows. *Does Starlooks usually have a quick turn around time? *
In my experience, sometimes but not always.  Last April, I placed an order on the 15th, and it shipped on the 30th.  But then I placed one on July 7th, and that one shipped on the 11th.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a referral bag today!  It was a clear plastic makeup bag (which I really couldn't care less about), but what was IN that bag was possibly the best thing I've EVER gotten from Starlooks.  I got a retractable lip brush (#706) and their four-shade lip palette.  I'm pretty stoked about it!





That is SO awesome and I am super jealous!!

I got a referral bag today too. I was a bit confused as my past referral bags have been 3 items, there was FIVE in this one. I'm supposed to be getting another referral bag though. Were you only supposed to get one or do you have more coming to you? Last time I got referral boxes they all arrived at the same time so idk if I should be expecting my second one or if I should contact them?

This is why they really need some sort of thing on our starlooks account pages that say how many referrals we have etc. I'm all stressed becasue I got a tracking # for this referral bag and got it today, but haven't heard anything about my second one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 8, 2014)

My Referral Bag:





Tendergloss in "Beloved"

Tendergloss in "Pookie"

Eyeshadow in "Matte Sand"

Lip Liner in "Risque"

Lip Liner in "Bare"

I've had the Beloved tender gloss before and I'm not a fan. It's a weird pale nude shade and it doesn't look right on me. The shadow is kind of boring but not bad. The Lip liners are deceiving While they look brown and red, they're actually nude and orange. The nude is AWESOME because I love using nude liners to fill in my lips to keep my lipsticks wearing longer. The orange is hideous and I cannot understand why someone would need an orange liner lol

But hey, 5 items for one referral? Not bad!

(Although a lip quad and brush would have been nice! LOL




)


----------



## biskies (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Referral Bag:





Tendergloss in "Beloved"

Tendergloss in "Pookie"

Eyeshadow in "Matte Sand"

Lip Liner in "Risque"

Lip Liner in "Bare"

I've had the Beloved tender gloss before and I'm not a fan. It's a weird pale nude shade and it doesn't look right on me. The shadow is kind of boring but not bad. The Lip liners are deceiving While they look brown and red, they're actually nude and orange. The nude is AWESOME because I love using nude liners to fill in my lips to keep my lipsticks wearing longer. The orange is hideous and I cannot understand why someone would need an orange liner lol

But hey, 5 items for one referral? Not bad!

(Although a lip quad and brush would have been nice! LOL



)

This is nice!  Are you sure that they didn't just put all your referral items in one bag because I've never seen a five-item referral gift and I've gotten at least one every month since November.  I thought I was supposed to get two, but I only received tracking on one.  I agree they need something for you to keep track of your own referrals.  You might want to ask CS though.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd say, if this is just one referral, you made out better than I did haha.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is nice!  Are you sure that they didn't just put all your referral items in one bag because I've never seen a five-item referral gift and I've gotten at least one every month since November.  I thought I was supposed to get two, but I only received tracking on one.  I agree they need something for you to keep track of your own referrals.  You might want to ask CS though.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd say, if this is just one referral, you made out better than I did haha.

Well I thought maybe it was both referrals in one, however I usually get 3 items in my referrals, and this is 5. So that made me wonder if they're just bumping up the amount/value of the referral bags. I mean, Maybe yours only had 2 items because it was a brush and a palette which are both pricier items? I have no idea...

I e-mailed customer service and asked if they sent them both together or if they are coming separately. It's all kind of confusing. CS told me I had one from Febraury 10th-March 10th time frame as well so I should be getting one at the end of this month as well, but mistakes happen...they really should give us a way to keep track of our referrals so that if we don't get them on a certain month, we'll actually know whether or not to contact CS about them being missing! LOL


----------



## biskies (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well I thought maybe it was both referrals in one, however I usually get 3 items in my referrals, and this is 5. So that made me wonder if they're just bumping up the amount/value of the referral bags. I mean, Maybe yours only had 2 items because it was a brush and a palette which are both pricier items? I have no idea...

I e-mailed customer service and asked if they sent them both together or if they are coming separately. It's all kind of confusing. CS told me I had one from Febraury 10th-March 10th time frame as well so I should be getting one at the end of this month as well, but mistakes happen...they really should give us a way to keep track of our referrals so that if we don't get them on a certain month, we'll actually know whether or not to contact CS about them being missing! LOL

Just so you know, they're counting the bag itself as an item.  I'm certainly NOT saying that this is definitely two referrals in one package, but that's how I wound up with two items in mine (but I love my two items enough that I am CERTAINLY not complaining).  They think that, by giving us a branded bag instead of a box, it's an item.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just so you know, they're counting the bag itself as an item.  I'm certainly NOT saying that this is definitely two referrals in one package, but that's how I wound up with two items in mine (but I love my two items enough that I am CERTAINLY not complaining).  They think that, by giving us a branded bag instead of a box, it's an item. 
Whaaat? LOL Did they say that somewhere that I missed? I really hope they don't continue to do that because I have no need for a bunch of plastic Starlooks bags every month! I'd much rather have an item over a bag.

And that is interesting. It would make sense numbers-wise, but it still wouldn't explain why you haven't received your second referral yet!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 8, 2014)

Alright so I've been a lurker and I got some Starlooks in swaps to test the brand...and I finally pulled the trigger today!  I'm so excited to start getting Starboxes!


----------



## biskies (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whaaat? LOL Did they say that somewhere that I missed? I really hope they don't continue to do that because I have no need for a bunch of plastic Starlooks bags every month! I'd much rather have an item over a bag.

And that is interesting. It would make sense numbers-wise, but it still wouldn't explain why you haven't received your second referral yet!

Yeah, I am hoping you get another box/bag.  Same with me.  I mean, I love what I got, but I was supposed to get two this month.  They have really been dragging their feet on the referrals for the past couple of months as well.  It used to be that I hot my referral gift the same month that I earned them.  Now, I feel like I have to annoy customer service and wait until a week+ into the following month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit:  They didn't publicly say that.  They mentioned it in an email between me and customer service, that they were doing bags this month as one of the referral items.  Also, I think the February birthday gifts were also two items in a bag.  Someone who received a birthday gift could confirm though    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whaaat? LOL Did they say that somewhere that I missed? I really hope they don't continue to do that because I have no need for a bunch of plastic Starlooks bags every month! I'd much rather have an item over a bag.

And that is interesting. It would make sense numbers-wise, but it still wouldn't explain why you haven't received your second referral yet!
I emailed them on it and that is what they told me.  I don't know if Feb. B-day babies were just the lucky ones that got a fricking plastic bag (retail what - 1 dollar) instead of a nice 12-14 dollar item, but they told me it counted as an item

and I am a little cheesed off now - the referral bags look great, and the birthday bag SUCKED.   A plastic bag, tipsy lipliner (which is a coral color that ipsy sent us), and the only nice item, was claudia lipstick (a bright berry shade)

I know I shouldn't complain - this is free stuff - but whineeeeee.....when I saw that 4 lip palette and lip brush - I was so jealous (and happy for biskies....but still a bit jealous)


----------



## biskies (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them on it and that is what they told me.  I don't know if Feb. B-day babies were just the lucky ones that got a fricking plastic bag (retail what - 1 dollar) instead of a nice 12-14 dollar item, but they told me it counted as an item

and I am a little cheesed off now - the referral bags look great, and the birthday bag SUCKED.   A plastic bag, tipsy lipliner (which is a coral color that ipsy sent us), and the only nice item, was claudia lipstick (a bright berry shade)

I know I shouldn't complain - this is free stuff - but whineeeeee.....when I saw that 4 lip palette and lip brush - I was so jealous (and happy for biskies....but still a bit jealous)

I think the whole bag as an item thing is ridiculous too.  I'm not complaining only because I got super lucky with what was inside mine.  I'm not certain there's any rhyme or reason as to what is thrown in there sometimes.  And yeah, if I had gotten a Tipsy liner and a lipstick, I would be pretty agitated about my bag as well, so I totally understand.  Yeah, it's free, but they kind of set a precedent with previous months and built up an expectation.  It's why I have been getting annoyed at the referral stuff going out later and later every month.  It's hard enough trying to keep tabs on your referrals...then to have to do it and wait until the following month to make sure you got everything coming to you?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them on it and that is what they told me.  I don't know if Feb. B-day babies were just the lucky ones that got a fricking plastic bag (retail what - 1 dollar) instead of a nice 12-14 dollar item, but they told me it counted as an item

and I am a little cheesed off now - the referral bags look great, and the birthday bag SUCKED.   A plastic bag, tipsy lipliner (which is a coral color that ipsy sent us), and the only nice item, was claudia lipstick (a bright berry shade)

I know I shouldn't complain - this is free stuff - but whineeeeee.....when I saw that 4 lip palette and lip brush - I was so jealous (and happy for biskies....but still a bit jealous)

Totally feel you!

If they had been giving out the plastic bags in place of the boxes then that's one thing. But to have a cheap bag replace an item is quite different. I think that if you include higher priced items like the lip palette and the brush along with the bag, the disappointment is lessened.

I have less of an issue with them changing the free birthday gifts to 2 items and a bag, considering they're absolutely free, but they are getting free advertising from me when I suggest that someone signs up for Starlooks, so I believe it's a bummer to go from a 3-item referral bag to a 2-item one. Now I always thought that the 3-item boxes were more than generous, but to take an item away and then say "oh the bag is included as an item" it's a bit irritating. More so because the referral bags for me, while being very nice, have sometimes felt yet again, like the "unwanted" items. All of the items I received in my bag were random. They asked if you want bold or netural shades, I always say neutral eye, bold lip, yet got a neutral eye, half bold lip items and half nude lip items.

I just feel if you're going to ask for my preferences, then please don't ignore them. If you're going to offer referral bags, how hard is it to be consistent with the items and to shoot an e-mail to the person that did the referral WHEN they make a referral?  Why can't the referral bags go out at a specific time and why don't I get any sort of notification anymore that I'm even receiving one?

Bigger rant than is needed, I'm sure. But I'm still half asleep and kind of grumpy about the whole thing, lol.


----------



## biskies (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Totally feel you!

If they had been giving out the plastic bags in place of the boxes then that's one thing. But to have a cheap bag replace an item is quite different. I think that if you include higher priced items like the lip palette and the brush along with the bag, the disappointment is lessened.

I have less of an issue with them changing the free birthday gifts to 2 items and a bag, considering they're absolutely free, but they are getting free advertising from me when I suggest that someone signs up for Starlooks, so I believe it's a bummer to go from a 3-item referral bag to a 2-item one. Now I always thought that the 3-item boxes were more than generous, but to take an item away and then say "oh the bag is included as an item" it's a bit irritating. More so because the referral bags for me, while being very nice, have sometimes felt yet again, like the "unwanted" items. All of the items I received in my bag were random. They asked if you want bold or netural shades, I always say neutral eye, bold lip, yet got a neutral eye, half bold lip items and half nude lip items.

I just feel if you're going to ask for my preferences, then please don't ignore them. If you're going to offer referral bags, how hard is it to be consistent with the items and to shoot an e-mail to the person that did the referral WHEN they make a referral?  Why can't the referral bags go out at a specific time and why don't I get any sort of notification anymore that I'm even receiving one?

Bigger rant than is needed, I'm sure. But I'm still half asleep and kind of grumpy about the whole thing, lol.

I totally agree with you on this.  Again, not complaining because I do love my referral gift this month, but this is the most annoying part about Starlooks.  Every other subscription service gives you a place to track how many referrals you've gotten.  Also, given that I'm not earning money off my actual subscription, but am helping to keep the subscription service in business by getting new customers, you would think they would be a little bit better towards their referrers.  I'm not saying I need a red carpet and someone to come massage my back on demand (although that WOULD be lovely haha), but at least send the referral boxes out the same month that they were earned and let us know when we get a referral.  The least they could do is send an email when you get a referral like, "Hey, Jane Doe signed up for a Starbox on your advice!  As long as she doesn't cancel her subscription before she gets her first box, you'll be getting a bonus gift from Starlooks between &lt;this date&gt; and &lt;this date&gt;!"


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Referral Bag:





Tendergloss in "Beloved"

Tendergloss in "Pookie"

Eyeshadow in "Matte Sand"

Lip Liner in "Risque"

Lip Liner in "Bare"

I've had the Beloved tender gloss before and I'm not a fan. It's a weird pale nude shade and it doesn't look right on me. The shadow is kind of boring but not bad. The Lip liners are deceiving While they look brown and red, they're actually nude and orange. The nude is AWESOME because I love using nude liners to fill in my lips to keep my lipsticks wearing longer. The orange is hideous and I cannot understand why someone would need an orange liner lol

But hey, 5 items for one referral? Not bad!

(Although a lip quad and brush would have been nice! LOL



)
Its nice that they sent you 5 items! Hope you get better items in your next referral box.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well I thought maybe it was both referrals in one, however I usually get 3 items in my referrals, and this is 5. So that made me wonder if they're just bumping up the amount/value of the referral bags. I mean, Maybe yours only had 2 items because it was a brush and a palette which are both pricier items? I have no idea...

I e-mailed customer service and asked if they sent them both together or if they are coming separately. It's all kind of confusing. CS told me I had one from Febraury 10th-March 10th time frame as well so I should be getting one at the end of this month as well, but mistakes happen...they really should give us a way to keep track of our referrals so that if we don't get them on a certain month, we'll actually know whether or not to contact CS about them being missing! LOL

Just so you know, they're counting the bag itself as an item.  I'm certainly NOT saying that this is definitely two referrals in one package, but that's how I wound up with two items in mine (but I love my two items enough that I am CERTAINLY not complaining).  They think that, by giving us a branded bag instead of a box, it's an item. 

I think you hit the jackpot with your items. I am hoping I get that lucky with my birthday box.


----------



## Psquared (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a referral bag today!  It was a clear plastic makeup bag (which I really couldn't care less about), but what was IN that bag was possibly the best thing I've EVER gotten from Starlooks.  I got a retractable lip brush (#706) and their four-shade lip palette.  I'm pretty stoked about it!






Wowza! that is a great referral bag!


----------



## Psquared (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Referral Bag:





Tendergloss in "Beloved"

Tendergloss in "Pookie"

Eyeshadow in "Matte Sand"

Lip Liner in "Risque"

Lip Liner in "Bare"

I've had the Beloved tender gloss before and I'm not a fan. It's a weird pale nude shade and it doesn't look right on me. The shadow is kind of boring but not bad. The Lip liners are deceiving While they look brown and red, they're actually nude and orange. The nude is AWESOME because I love using nude liners to fill in my lips to keep my lipsticks wearing longer. The orange is hideous and I cannot understand why someone would need an orange liner lol

But hey, 5 items for one referral? Not bad!

(Although a lip quad and brush would have been nice! LOL



)

Wow that is awesome, 5 items! woot! Funny enough, I ordered the Risque liner since if you fill your lips with the orange liner and you put a red lipstick over it, you get a cool coral orange lip which is awesome for summer, I have naturally tan skin (my foreign blood haha!) and brown hair so i guess maybe it works for me and not everyone! I do agree a nude liner is pretty wicked!


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ugh!! So I cancelled after the November box...resubbed with the March box...just realized I missed the loyalty gift &amp; my birthday box for February. 





Are they doing another loyalty box or was it a one time thing?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2014)

the loyalty is supposed to be every 3 months that you are with starlooks....and the feb b-day box was not that great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tipsy lip liner (really a bright shade of coral)

claudia lipstick (this is nice berry-bright shade)

plastic starlooks bag.


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 10, 2014)

I got my referral box (bag) today! I got the lip palette and the retractable lip brush. I love it and was hoping for it! This makes up for not getting The Balm lip palette in my birchbox!


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the loyalty is supposed to be every 3 months that you are with starlooks....and the feb b-day box was not that great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tipsy lip liner (really a bright shade of coral)

claudia lipstick (this is nice berry-bright shade)

plastic starlooks bag.

Oh good! I don't feel terrible about missing out then, I'm not a big lipstick person. At least I can look forward to a loyalty gift in a few months.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Psquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow that is awesome, 5 items! woot! Funny enough, I ordered the Risque liner since if you fill your lips with the orange liner and you put a red lipstick over it, you get a cool coral orange lip which is awesome for summer, I have naturally tan skin (my foreign blood haha!) and brown hair so i guess maybe it works for me and not everyone! I do agree a nude liner is pretty wicked!
Well that makes perfect sense! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As someone who is white as a ghost from a family of almost-vampires, orange lip liner is a completely foreign concept to me. Coral lipstck always makes me look like I was eating a crayon LOL

I'm glad to know that it's a useful shade for certain skin tones though, as I'm going to throw it up on my trade list when I start trading again!


----------



## Psquared (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well that makes perfect sense! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As someone who is white as a ghost from a family of almost-vampires, orange lip liner is a completely foreign concept to me. Coral lipstck always makes me look like I was eating a crayon LOL

I'm glad to know that it's a useful shade for certain skin tones though, as I'm going to throw it up on my trade list when I start trading again!
Yea someone will definitely grab it.. anyone who bought tendergloss in Pooh Bear will want the liner since its the perfect match for it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh!! So I cancelled after the November box...resubbed with the March box...just realized I missed the loyalty gift &amp; my birthday box for February. 





Are they doing another loyalty box or was it a one time thing?
Sorry to hear that, they are doing the referral gifts every 3 months I think.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kereneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my referral box (bag) today! I got the lip palette and the retractable lip brush. I love it and was hoping for it! This makes up for not getting The Balm lip palette in my birchbox!
Wow super lucky!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

I got my full size order today!

I ordered the June 2013 box and it really looked in the pictures like the bronzer wasn't as shimmery as it actually is, so that's a bummer. I only use bronzer to contour so that's not going to work for me. The two liners that it came with are pretty great though!

I also got a tender gloss in "Cherub" and it's SUCH a gorgeous color!

Very happy with these items especially because they were pretty much free with the loyalty code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my full size order today!

I ordered the June 2013 box and it really looked in the pictures like the bronzer wasn't as shimmery as it actually is, so that's a bummer. I only use bronzer to contour so that's not going to work for me. The two liners that it came with are pretty great though!

I also got a tender gloss in "Cherub" and it's SUCH a gorgeous color!

Very happy with these items especially because they were pretty much free with the loyalty code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Finally got my box too and I am soo happy with the blush palette. May have squealed a bit when I opened her up &lt;3


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 10, 2014)

> Finally got my box too and I am soo happy with the blush palette. May have squealed a bit when I opened her up &lt;3


 That blush palette is hands down my favorite thing I've gotten from Starlooks. I love love love blush and use it all the time.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2014)

I received my Starpoints *and* loyalty code orders today!Â  The Starpoints order was a surprise because I didn't receive a shipping notice.Â  Bellini is completely *not* what I was expecting *at all*.Â  I thought it was going to be a shimmery pinky-coral since it was suggested to me when I asked if there was a cream blush version of the Cheeky Luscious HD fluid blush.Â  Cheeky Luscious is a bright pinky-coral, although it has no shimmer.Â  Bellini is more of a...Â Â  I don't even know.Â  It reminds me of something my mom would have worn.Â  Plum, maybe?Â  But I seem to be obsessed with cream blush right now, so I will shrug and give it a shot.Â  Roller Girl lipstick is what it is.Â  Not really my kind of color, but I think I'm going to pick out "not really my color" shades whenever I have the chance to get free lipsticks from now on just to shake things up since I have what seems like dozens of hot hot pinks and reds.Â  Hot Passion cream blush is almost magenta!Â  I think this is going to be like the brown blush we received in May:Â  Scary in the pan and when heavily swatched but very gentle and pretty once blended out.Â  And my favorite thing:Â  The Beaux Tendergloss.Â  It's just a wee bit lighter than the Tipsy lipstick, but I think I've found this year's favorite spring lipstick. And swatches!Â  My hands are *extremely* dry, so apologies for cracks and splotchy shading.Â  It's not the blush/lipstick.Â  It's me.



Top left:Â  Hot Passion cream blush. Top right:Â  Bellini cream blush Under those: Top -- Roller Girl lipstick Middle -- Beaux Tendergloss Bottom -- Tipsy lipstick (just to compare Beaux and Tipsy because the whole reason I got Beaux was because I was told it was basically a Tendergloss spin on Tipsy.Â  I love Tipsy, but sometimes I want something just a little bit lighter, and this Tendergloss fits the bill!)


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my Starpoints *and* loyalty code orders today!  The Starpoints order was a surprise because I didn't receive a shipping notice.  Bellini is completely *not* what I was expecting *at all*.  I thought it was going to be a shimmery pinky-coral since it was suggested to me when I asked if there was a cream blush version of the Cheeky Luscious HD fluid blush.  Cheeky Luscious is a bright pinky-coral, although it has no shimmer.  Bellini is more of a...   I don't even know.  It reminds me of something my mom would have worn.  Plum, maybe?  But I seem to be obsessed with cream blush right now, so I will shrug and give it a shot.  Roller Girl lipstick is what it is.  Not really my kind of color, but I think I'm going to pick out "not really my color" shades whenever I have the chance to get free lipsticks from now on just to shake things up since I have what seems like dozens of hot hot pinks and reds.  Hot Passion cream blush is almost magenta!  I think this is going to be like the brown blush we received in May:  Scary in the pan and when heavily swatched but very gentle and pretty once blended out.  And my favorite thing:  The Beaux Tendergloss.  It's just a wee bit lighter than the Tipsy lipstick, but I think I've found this year's favorite spring lipstick.

And swatches!  My hands are *extremely* dry, so apologies for cracks and splotchy shading.  It's not the blush/lipstick.  It's me.




Top left:  Hot Passion cream blush.
Top right:  Bellini cream blush
Under those:
Top -- Roller Girl lipstick
Middle -- Beaux Tendergloss
Bottom -- Tipsy lipstick (just to compare Beaux and Tipsy because the whole reason I got Beaux was because I was told it was basically a Tendergloss spin on Tipsy.  I love Tipsy, but sometimes I want something just a little bit lighter, and this Tendergloss fits the bill!)
hot passion blush &amp; roller girl lipstick - love them - I tend to love plummy mauve  shades.  Bellini looks to be a very light shade - can that be used as a highlighter?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
And swatches!  My hands are *extremely* dry, so apologies for cracks and splotchy shading.  It's not the blush/lipstick.  It's me.




 




I wanted to compare rollergirl with claudia.....they look similar, but rollergirl has more purple, don't you think?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my Starpoints *and* loyalty code orders today!  The Starpoints order was a surprise because I didn't receive a shipping notice.  Bellini is completely *not* what I was expecting *at all*.  I thought it was going to be a shimmery pinky-coral since it was suggested to me when I asked if there was a cream blush version of the Cheeky Luscious HD fluid blush.  Cheeky Luscious is a bright pinky-coral, although it has no shimmer.  Bellini is more of a...   I don't even know.  It reminds me of something my mom would have worn.  Plum, maybe?  But I seem to be obsessed with cream blush right now, so I will shrug and give it a shot.  Roller Girl lipstick is what it is.  Not really my kind of color, but I think I'm going to pick out "not really my color" shades whenever I have the chance to get free lipsticks from now on just to shake things up since I have what seems like dozens of hot hot pinks and reds.  Hot Passion cream blush is almost magenta!  I think this is going to be like the brown blush we received in May:  Scary in the pan and when heavily swatched but very gentle and pretty once blended out.  And my favorite thing:  The Beaux Tendergloss.  It's just a wee bit lighter than the Tipsy lipstick, but I think I've found this year's favorite spring lipstick.

And swatches!  My hands are *extremely* dry, so apologies for cracks and splotchy shading.  It's not the blush/lipstick.  It's me.




Top left:  Hot Passion cream blush.
Top right:  Bellini cream blush
Under those:
Top -- Roller Girl lipstick
Middle -- Beaux Tendergloss
Bottom -- Tipsy lipstick (just to compare Beaux and Tipsy because the whole reason I got Beaux was because I was told it was basically a Tendergloss spin on Tipsy.  I love Tipsy, but sometimes I want something just a little bit lighter, and this Tendergloss fits the bill!)
Love the Hot Passion blush!


----------



## elainecad (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, Rollergirl and Claudia look nothing like the  pic on the Starlooks website. Might have to get those shades.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

I am obsessed with my Cherub tendergloss. It's sheer, but soooo pretty!


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 11, 2014)

> I am obsessed with my Cherub tendergloss. It's sheer, but soooo pretty!


 MUST BUY RIGHT NOW!!!!! That looks gorgeous!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


MUST BUY RIGHT NOW!!!!!

That looks gorgeous!

It is SOOO pretty! I have always loved the tendergloss formulas but haven't really liked the shades they've sent me in past boxes but this one is seriously the PERFECT shade!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am obsessed with my Cherub tendergloss. It's sheer, but soooo pretty!








That's a beautiful color!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

So I just collected all of my Starlooks sub items except the brushes and a few things I'm currently using, and...  I'm thinking I might actually look into getting an annual sub when my tax refund comes in.  Or when I get back from vacation at the end of the month and see the financial damage.  Whichever comes second.  There are a few things in here I haven't used in ages and a couple of things I haven't used at all (that December palette is not a winter palette for me, but it will be fantastic in the fall), but overall, I've definitely gotten my money's worth -- and I've been forcibly pulled out of my previous makeup ruts.  We might get weird colors, but one thing about weird colors:  They're almost definitely going to be a change from whatever you're currently using.  This is one sub that would totally be worth pre-paying for a year for me. 

And in going through my photos of this sub (to verify that I have rounded everything up or know where it is.  So many lipsticks/glosses in my messenger bag!), I also saw my photos of my Le Metier de Beaute subscription.  If it wasn't for the fact that I've been able to sell a good chunk of what I've received from that sub on eBay, I would be kicking myself for wasting all that money.  I use almost everything Starlooks sends me even if some things are set aside once the season is over (that St. Tropez palette is completely inappropriate for winter for me, but it's fantastic for summer!  I still haven't been able to bring myself to use the Monaco palette, though.  It's close to the St. Tropez palette, but there's just something about the colors in the Monaco palette that make me weirdly hostile towards it.  And I hate orange.  Or maybe my hatred of orange is what causes the hostility).  I think I've used five things from the LMdB boxes. 

Um.  So much for going to bed an hour ago.  (Also:  I've been so braindead lately for some reason that I read something about Norman's mom ending up dead on _Bates Motel_, and I got all panicked that SPOILERS!  I HAVEN'T SEEN THIS SHOW!  ACK!  ENDING RUINED!  And then I remembered that it's a PREQUEL to a movie more than fifty years old that had a plot that *hinged* on her being dead.  I would feel bad for ruining that plot twist, but, uh, it's one of the greatest movies ever made and very probably *the* greatest horror movie ever made.  I think people are now born with the ending of the movie genetically imprinted on their memory.  And now I will take my film nerd/snob butt to bed before I start railing against people who haven't seen it yet.  But if you're one of those people, stop reading this right now and go watch it!  There's a reason it's a classic.)


----------



## biancardi (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish starlooks would branch out or partner with a company that makes nailpolish and offer that in their boxes.   I can drop julep completely and maybe ipsy!!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 12, 2014)

Gahh, I love the blush palette so hard! I used all 3 today. Also, Pookie + Puzzy = Loveeee. And, hell ya good brow day.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 12, 2014)

I love that blush palette - I was so stoked when they put October's box up again, cause I nabbed it - I think I got the last one!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 13, 2014)

I hope for the March b-day boxes it isn't a lip liner and lipstick. Honestly I wish there was a section where you could put down if you are cool/warm/neutral skin toned and how light/dark your completion is. That way you could avoid getting something you may never wear. Because orange does not look good on a cool/fair skin tone.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2014)

I think we're at one week until shipping starts for March boxes!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 13, 2014)

> I think we're at one week until shipping starts for March boxes!


 I'm so excited! This will be my first box.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we're at one week until shipping starts for March boxes!
Alas, I am not as excited as I was the last few months, just because of what I *think* what will be in that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Psquared (Mar 14, 2014)

My loyalty order finally shipped.. 2 weeks later! Now the long wait to Canada!


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 14, 2014)

How long do referral boxes normally take? I have my first referral and can't wait to get my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long do referral boxes normally take? I have my first referral and can't wait to get my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They usually come early in the following month, at least in my experience. For example, if you get a referral between February 10th and March 10th (the 10th to the 10th is their referral schedule), you will most likely receive your referral items in the first week of April. That's how it's usually been for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gahh, I love the blush palette so hard! I used all 3 today. Also, Pookie + Puzzy = Loveeee. And, hell ya good brow day. 




So pretty!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Does anyone know how to cancel a subscription? I need to take a break after this month and use up all the Starlooks stuff that I haven't touched yet!

I looked all over the Starbox page and I can't seem to find it. Please tell me they're not one of those companies that makes you contact them to cancel. I think that crap is so shady lol


----------



## biancardi (Mar 16, 2014)

@MissJexie  you do need to phone them, I believe.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 16, 2014)

I finally got my last items in from my orders

I got the merlot blush (used to be called empathize) - this is so pretty (almost out of season - we have a few more weeks of winter and then it will have to go into its drawer for fall).  I used my beauty blender to put it on and it was not heavy or dark at all.  It is a sheer brick red when I use my beauty blender.

My slanted eye liner brush - yeah!  I used this with the orion eyeliner pot and it goes on very nicely

Black gold pigment (used to be called cinnamon toss) - love it - a wonderful bronze-black shade.  I do not have any loose minerals in this color.  Again, almost out of season, but that is my luck!! 

and finally.....honey tendergloss - this used to be called african sunset  omg.  the color on is so beautiful.  It looks like an orange in the tube, but is a shimmery berry-mauve color on!!   I have to get more tenderglosses with my next loyalty code.  heck, starbox can send out a tendergloss with each box and I would be so friggin' happy!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my last items in from my orders

I got the merlot blush (used to be called empathize) - this is so pretty *(almost out of season - we have a few more weeks of winter and then it will have to go into its drawer for fall).*  I used my beauty blender to put it on and it was not heavy or dark at all.  It is a sheer brick red when I use my beauty blender.

My slanted eye liner brush - yeah!  I used this with the orion eyeliner pot and it goes on very nicely

Black gold pigment (used to be called cinnamon toss) - love it - a wonderful bronze-black shade.  I do not have any loose minerals in this color.  Again, almost out of season, but that is my luck!! 

and finally.....honey tendergloss - this used to be called african sunset  omg.  the color on is so beautiful.  It looks like an orange in the tube, but is a shimmery berry-mauve color on!!   I have to get more tenderglosses with my next loyalty code.  heck, starbox can send out a tendergloss with each box and I would be so friggin' happy!

I use Emphasize only in the summer!  Fall is time for deep berry to me.  And I'm moving Honey up on my to-get list.  I had been wondering what African Sunset's new name was!  I love lipstick, but the more I use Tenderglosses, the more I love them and want to COLLECT THEM ALL.  Two things about them bug me, though:  They are a *lot* more wobbly than lipsticks on the tubes, but I just chalk that up to the formula.  A balm-style tube would make me a lot less nervous!  And I'm not wild about the fact that we can't see the color in the tube like we can with the lipsticks and regular glosses.  All-black tubes get lost in the depths of my makeup bag, and I've accidentally grabbed the wrong one more than once.


----------



## mooreeeg (Mar 16, 2014)

> Does anyone know how to cancel a subscription? I need to take a break after this month and use up all the Starlooks stuff that I haven't touched yet! I looked all over the Starbox page and I can't seem to find it. Please tell me they're not one of those companies that makes you contact them to cancel. I think that crap is so shady lol


 [@]MissJexie[/@] You can also email them. And if you're paying thru paypal, end your renewing payment there too.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know how to cancel a subscription? I need to take a break after this month and use up all the Starlooks stuff that I haven't touched yet!

I looked all over the Starbox page and I can't seem to find it. Please tell me they're not one of those companies that makes you contact them to cancel. I think that crap is so shady lol
You used to be able to cancel online from their site (I did when I took a break last year), but I'm not sure if you can anymore now that they switched over to the new system. I know last month there were people saying you couldn't cancel online( and I just did a quick check on the starbox account page and couldn't find it anymore). That would suck if you can't cancel online. Maybe via email?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You used to be able to cancel online from their site (I did when I took a break last year), but I'm not sure if you can anymore now that they switched over to the new system. I know last month there were people saying you couldn't cancel online( and I just did a quick check on the starbox account page and couldn't find it anymore). That would suck if you can't cancel online. Maybe via email?

Yea I vaguely remember there being a way to cancel online before which is why I thought I was just missing it somehow.

But yea, I'm totally going to e-mail them. Even companies that require you to call, I always e-mail them. It's not like they can say, "sorry you can't cancel unless you call us." lol I just hate that it takes some kind of a process to cancel rather than a simple "unsubscribe" button.

I wonder if i'll still get my referral boxes even when I'm not subscribed?

Arg I wish I could just stay subbed, but honestly I'm overwhelmed with the amount of samples/new products I have at the moment. I need to suck it up and cancel a good 60-70% of my subs and then re-evaluate. I think if I end up missing them enough, it'll somehow prove to me that I need them LOL


----------



## biancardi (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I use Emphasize only in the summer!  Fall is time for deep berry to me.  And I'm moving Honey up on my to-get list.  I had been wondering what African Sunset's new name was!  I love lipstick, but the more I use Tenderglosses, the more I love them and want to COLLECT THEM ALL.  Two things about them bug me, though:  They are a *lot* more wobbly than lipsticks on the tubes, but I just chalk that up to the formula.  A balm-style tube would make me a lot less nervous!  And I'm not wild about the fact that we can't see the color in the tube like we can with the lipsticks and regular glosses.  All-black tubes get lost in the depths of my makeup bag, and I've accidentally grabbed the wrong one more than once.
I will have to try the blush in the summer and see how that works. 

I did start a thread for the renamed items - if anyone emails starlooks for the new name, it would be great if people posted it here...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141359/renamed-starlooks-colors

I hear you on the wobbly factor with the tendergloss - a balm tube would be better. I actually put mine in the frig when I am not using them to firm them up.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You used to be able to cancel online from their site (I did when I took a break last year), but I'm not sure if you can anymore now that they switched over to the new system. I know last month there were people saying you couldn't cancel online( and I just did a quick check on the starbox account page and couldn't find it anymore). That would suck if you can't cancel online. Maybe via email?


Yea I vaguely remember there being a way to cancel online before which is why I thought I was just missing it somehow.

But yea, I'm totally going to e-mail them. Even companies that require you to call, I always e-mail them. It's not like they can say, "sorry you can't cancel unless you call us." lol I just hate that it takes some kind of a process to cancel rather than a simple "unsubscribe" button.

I wonder if i'll still get my referral boxes even when I'm not subscribed?

Arg I wish I could just stay subbed, but honestly I'm overwhelmed with the amount of samples/new products I have at the moment. I need to suck it up and cancel a good 60-70% of my subs and then re-evaluate. I think if I end up missing them enough, it'll somehow prove to me that I need them LOL

I need to do the same I am just always afraid they will send something awesome while im unsubscribed.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to do the same I am just always afraid they will send something awesome while im unsubscribed.
That always happens to me! But then I remind myself that even if it's an awesome item, it probably would have sat in a drawer somewhere because of all the other things I still have to use! LOL


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 20, 2014)

It's getting to be that time to start getting shipping notices!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 20, 2014)

Any day nowwww! 

Also....even though I was kinda witching about red lipsticks, I organized my makeup this weekend and remembered I have a problem. So many tubes of red lippies. And I just added to that by picking up at NYX tube earlier today. Oh well. May as well add to the pile with whatever this box brings.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2014)

Whoo!  I realized that I'm doing so well in not spending money (and finding pockets of money in savings accounts I had kind of forgotten about.  *Big* pockets of money, at least for me!) that I can actually get a year-long pre-paid sub!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's getting to be that time to start getting shipping notices!
yeah!  Even though I am not excited about this month's selection - hahaha


----------



## mooreeeg (Mar 20, 2014)

There is a box up on Instagram...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 20, 2014)

> There is a box up on Instagram...


 Can you post a link? I don't use instagram


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

gel eyeliner in black hole

lipstick in the color "boss"? (it's red)

and a lip liner in a similar color

that's what I can see from the instagram comments and the photo (I JUST got instagram so I have no idea how to link or post pictures from it sorry!)


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Wait, got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://instagram.com/p/lyMs1QL8Xn/


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 21, 2014)

> Wait, got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://instagram.com/p/lyMs1QL8Xn/


 Yaaaay, thank you! You're awesome! I was really hoping that there would be a surprise item that we hadn't guessed yet though : (


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 21, 2014)

> Whoo!Â  I realized that I'm doing so well in not spending money (and finding pockets of money in savings accounts I had kind of forgotten about.Â  *Big* pockets of money, at least for me!) that I can actually get a year-long pre-paid sub!Â


 Can I hire you to be my money manager? LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

Ugh.  Do not want any part of this one.  This sort of combination was why I ditched ipsy.  Sigh.  On the up side, that means we're not likely to get it again.

And one more thing about the curation of this box:  I've always thought of this sort of thing as a way to put the curator's spin on things.  Black liner and red lips? That is such a classic standard look that is not going to make me think, "Oh, hey, that's the whatever-her-name-is box."  I'm going to think, "Oh, yeah, that's the one from the curator who picked what is essentially the same look that everyone has been doing since Kodachrome was invented."  It's a classic look, but it's very much a been-there-done-that look.  As disappointing as the Natalie Corona box might have been (that glitter was a particular letdown, to the point where I lost it, and I don't even care enough to do more than realize it's missing), I don't look at that box and think that combination could have been picked by anyone at any point in the past eighty years.

So.  Yeah.  I guess I'm still angry about this box even though I knew it was coming.  It's just such an easy, lazy combination that I can't believe they actually did it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can I hire you to be my money manager? LOL






Oh, believe me, this is a once-in-a-lifetime event.  There is *no way* I should be put in charge of money in any way other than keying invoices and payments into a database.  The only reason I keep discovering/remembering about these little pockets/stashes of money is because I'm so used to not having any money that I haven't bothered looking in those places in ages because there's never any money there (and one is a healthcare flexible savings account from a job I left more than five years ago that had a lot more money in it when I left, but they charge a monthly maintenance fee that I didn't know about, and I just never got around to calling to find out how to access the money until yesterday).

(And, yeesh, MY GUMS NEAR THE SURGERY SITE ARE STILL NUMB.  It's been almost a week, and it can apparently go on for *multiple* weeks.  This is crazy.)


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait, got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://instagram.com/p/lyMs1QL8Xn/
I mean seriously. What. The. Frak. 

She couldn't pick at least ONE MORE PRODUCT to put in there to make a unique box? Also, her spoiler video showed every single product didn't it?? So much for "Ohhh, there could be other things in the box!!". 

Le sigh. I was hoping at least for an eyeliner or lip brush to make up for this kerfuffle.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean seriously. What. The. Frak. 

She couldn't pick at least ONE MORE PRODUCT to put in there to make a unique box? Also, her spoiler video showed every single product didn't it?? So much for "Ohhh, there could be other things in the box!!". 

Le sigh. I was hoping at least for an eyeliner or lip brush to make up for this kerfuffle. 
 Yeeeaaa, I'm not gunna lie, while I'll use these items, it's the most boring box ever other than the box from September (pearl-colored gloss, white cream liner and lashes). I feel like the whole black eyeliner and red lipstick thing is just so over done and the most unappealing combination of items for the upcoming spring looks we'll all be wearing.

If she wanted to do a box that "fit everyone" like she kept saying over and over in her video, she would have chosen a more neutral palette, in my opinion. Like the tendergloss I bought in 'Cherub' which was a nude-mauve-berry kind of tone. While it would look different on everyone, it would still look neutral and flattering on all skin tones. I was really hoping for more of a spring-toned set of things even though I knew better when I saw her video.

Some combination of items from this selection for example:





Granted I know not everyone would like those colors/items etc, but I just feel like a "special edition" box should have 4 items, or at least 1 deluxe item of some sort. I also think the box really should be more themed to spring in some way. I just don't reach for black gel liner and heavy red lipstick with red liner in April.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know it's her box and she gets to curate it how she wanted to, but I just felt like she repeatedly said in her videos that she wanted to please everyone and I felt like she went to basic "pin up look" as the default rather than really making it her own.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 21, 2014)

I was telling @biancardi that Starlooks should have chosen you @MissJexie or someone like @CheshireCookie to curate a box! Like, I would pay MORE than the $17 and change for what you put together and I feel like those products would look good on so many people and are things that everyone needs and may not have (like brushes) vs things that everyone most likely has (aka red lipstick and black eyeliner). 

The only thing I don't have from that box is red lipliner because I use the Sephora universal lipliner that works with all my cray colors. It's just disappointing that with all the choices in the world, this girl went the most boring route. I would have been like a kid in a candy store, so excited, wanting to pick the most exciting/different products in my box, maybe even things I hadn't tried yet. Not typical things that I know people already most likely have. ALSO, I'd like to point out that a lot of people have their HG red shade already or have certain reds that work best for them (blue based etc) and they may not even like the red that is included in this box. Overall, it just seems like a huge misstep on Starlooks and whatsherface part to put together something special and exciting. Now all we have is a carbon copy of makeup we already own, just with this chick's name on it. 

/endrantaboutthis


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was telling @biancardi that Starlooks should have chosen you @MissJexie or someone like @CheshireCookie to curate a box! Like, I would pay MORE than the $17 and change for what you put together and I feel like those products would look good on so many people and are things that everyone needs and may not have (like brushes) vs things that everyone most likely has (aka red lipstick and black eyeliner). 

The only thing I don't have from that box is red lipliner because I use the Sephora universal lipliner that works with all my cray colors. It's just disappointing that with all the choices in the world, this girl went the most boring route. I would have been like a kid in a candy store, so excited, wanting to pick the most exciting/different products in my box, maybe even things I hadn't tried yet. Not typical things that I know people already most likely have. ALSO, I'd like to point out that a lot of people have their HG red shade already or have certain reds that work best for them (blue based etc) and they may not even like the red that is included in this box. Overall, it just seems like a huge misstep on Starlooks and whatsherface part to put together something special and exciting. Now all we have is a carbon copy of makeup we already own, just with this chick's name on it. 

/endrantaboutthis

I feel like if they asked me to curate a box (lol in my dreams) my head would explode from all the zillions of combinations I could create, which is why this whole red lip, black liner thing makes me want to cry for the missed opportunities!

Unfortunately, to companies youtube&gt;blogs, which is just downright sad. I can't tell you how many youtubers I see "review" subscription boxes by just opening them on camera, and those youtubers will get chosen to do these kinds of things over most bloggers, no matter how seasoned.  I know there are hard working youtubers and lazy bloggers, but honestly It makes me so sad that there are fantastic, lovely, amazing blogs out there that get ignored by these companies repeatedly just because they don't have a youtube channel.

I'm not saying that this girl is a lazy youtuber or anything, but the unfair treatment of bloggers when it comes to this stuff just kind of grinds my gears.

Not to mention when I spoke to Starlooks before signing up, they said the boxes were carefully curated to reflect the latest trends in fashion and beauty/seasons/etc etc and since I signed up in September, I don't think any of them have really been "on trend" or even "on season" for that matter.

On another note, I'd LOVE a @CheshireCookie box!


----------



## Patantao (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi,

This will be my first Starbox - I have subscribed in the beggining of the month since it was my birthmonth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So... I actually only own 1 red lipstick, so I am not that bummed about getting another. But black eye liner? Seriously, is there anyone who doesn't have that?

Besides that: 1 lipstick, 1 lipliner and 1 eyeliner? Since I am from Portugal, each Starbox costs 30usd - I subscribed cause all the previous boxes were worth more than that. This one just seems "bleh".

I just hope the birthday box will make me happy...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, I guess this will be my first and last month with Starlooks--these are seriously the last items I would ever use. Too bad--I was excited. I wish the box had been more like everyone on this thread's suggestions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Patantao (Mar 21, 2014)

I will wait a little more before cancelling - maybe they will pay attention to the complaints and make an extra effort on next month box..


----------



## biancardi (Mar 21, 2014)

what is so sad is that the boss lipstick and cherry cedar lipliner was part of the holiday set - so this is not an original curated set.  Sorry, but it isn't.  tossing in a black eyeliner doesn't make it curated by the vlogger. 

Like I said, this is a beauty subscribers nightmare - red lippies and black eyeliner - and nothing special about it.  Boring!!  And what is even more sad is that Ashley wears such great makeup in her videos.   My box is going up on ebay.   Hopefully, I can sell it.  I doubt I could even swap it here, as people are overloaded with red lipstick and black eyeliner!!

I swear, it was the prospect of this box combo that made me go on a shopping spree at sephora for their radiant orchid stuff.  I doubt I would have bought them if this box had been different!  I think I was so desperate for spring colors - lol  If  starlooks really wanted to do a great box, they should do something with the color of the year.  I bought the lip balm in venus lure at sephora and they should think about making a tendergloss like that.    I would love to see how they interpret Radiant Orchid. 

Thankfully, ipsy's bag this month had that wonderful BaB quad with its pop of teal.


----------



## ohdahlia (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm not subscribed to Starlooks anymore (just have too much makeup--I'll sign up again later), but I wanted to remind you guys that we have a Starlooks swap thread! Some of the new people might not know. What with the lack of enthusiasm over the current box, I thought the info might be helpful.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140546/starlooks-swap-thread-2014

It's totally weird to follow this thread and not get a box . . . I kind of miss it! Well, OK. I mostly miss discussing the boxes with y'all.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

Y'know what would be cool? If they ran a contest for *subscribers* rather than YouTubers to curate a box, and the winner got... Well, their curated box sent out one month, maybe a gift certificate to the shop, maybe a free chunk of subscription. That could kind of be part of the idea behind the loyalty code (curate your own box!), but a contest like this would drive up enthusiasm for the whole program. It would also act as a kind of focus group to let them know what subscribers really want. I cannot believe that they have a significant chunk of subscribers who would pick the items in this box if they had full rein of the shop.


----------



## Psquared (Mar 21, 2014)

I am not too bummed out by the box because the items are staples in my collection, my basic look is black eyeliner and red lips.. but i do admit since its my staple, i have tons of those items at home.. I agree with most of you that it would have been fun to have a unique item in the box. If this was a basic month box, I would be ok but what bugs me is that its a signature box.

I am super surprised that this YouTube blogger went with a safe choice, as a blogger you dare the basics and you stand out and show others that you can use a crazy item in an every day look.. I think she is not representing herself well and pretty disappointing. I am still hoping there is something else in the box that we just have not seen... I guess I am a dreamer haha!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what is so sad is that the boss lipstick and cherry cedar lipliner was part of the holiday set - so this is not an original curated set.  Sorry, but it isn't.  tossing in a black eyeliner doesn't make it curated by the vlogger. 

Like I said, this is a beauty subscribers nightmare - red lippies and black eyeliner - and nothing special about it.  Boring!!  And what is even more sad is that Ashley wears such great makeup in her videos.   My box is going up on ebay.   Hopefully, I can sell it.  I doubt I could even swap it here, as people are overloaded with red lipstick and black eyeliner!!

I swear, it was the prospect of this box combo that made me go on a shopping spree at sephora for their radiant orchid stuff.  I doubt I would have bought them if this box had been different!  I think I was so desperate for spring colors - lol  If  starlooks really wanted to do a great box, they should do something with the color of the year.  I bought the lip balm in venus lure at sephora and they should think about making a tendergloss like that.    I would love to see how they interpret Radiant Orchid. 

Thankfully, ipsy's bag this month had that wonderful BaB quad with its pop of teal.

I'm kinda bummed because the reason I subscribed this month as opposed to waiting (like I planned) was that I got excited when I saw it was a blogger box.  I thought it would be a little more unique.  I also LOVED the BaB quad from Ipsy-- that's exactly the kind of item I love that I never would have bought for myself.


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 21, 2014)

I can't say I'm too excited about this box. She couldnt have included a liner brush to go with the gel liner? That would have been a great addition since this box has only 3 small items anyway. I got more out of my one referral box I was sent.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

> I can't say I'm too excited about this box. She couldnt have included a liner brush to go with the gel liner? That would have been a great addition since this box has only 3 small items anyway. I got more out of my one referral box I was sent.


 The problem with the brush in this specific situation is that that sent the angle liner brush in November, and they don't send out duplicate items (with the exception of the liquid liner in June). But, yeah, this box desperately needs something interesting to make it memorable for anything but the fact that it is not memorable. Say, that shimmery gold gloss that she used to put a modern spin on it. That gold gloss was the one thing that made me hold out hope there was something interesting in this box.


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 21, 2014)

Very true! Though she could have sent the regular eyeliner or fine liner instead since those are completely different brushes and that would have worked just as well I think.


----------



## Kimmist13 (Mar 21, 2014)

If I get one more black eyeliner.... Ugh! So bummed about this box. So glad it's my bday month and I should have a referral box as well. My friend got her second starbox ever yesterday and she was disappointed and because I was the one who referred her, I feel bad. The boxes are usually awesome! I promise! It takes a very bold person with the perfect skin color to pull off red lips. The chick that put this together said she wanted to find things everyone can use. Red lips are definitely not for everyone. And if she subscribes to any sub boxes whatsoever, she would know that the sight of yet another black eyeliner is enough to make a grown woman cry. Ok, I'm being dramatic. Maybe it will be the perfect red for my skin and I can actually wear it. I guess I will just have to see!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking at her channel, it seems she doesn't do that many makeup vids (atleast not in the past few months, maybe before that she did more? I only scanned her last couple months vids), just lots of box opennings and lifestyle/relationship type  stuff...anndd she's 18. So, maybe she just hasn't been around the makeup block as long as the rest of us and to her those are exciting? And/Or she doesn't pay attention to places like MuT where it is known that red lips+black liner = boring box. *shrugs*

Last year when I unsubscribed it was two fold: budget and BORING boxes...hopefully next month is more springy and fun or I may decide to cancel again.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 21, 2014)

Augh! I was sent that lipstick in my birthday box.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 21, 2014)

Am I the weird one for actually wanting the black eyeliner?! My Bobbi Brown gel pot actually dried up, so I was looking forward to this as a replacement. But red is so hard for me to pull off. My lips aren't symmetrical in size and I feel that a rich color always makes this more noticeable. I remembering asking my co-worker how she could pull off the red (she has a similar lip size and shape) and she said confidence. Just act like that is how it is suppose to work. Idk. I already spend so much time on my eye makeup, trying to apply lip liner and then lipstick would be too much of a pain and time. But I am open to trying it. I don't own a lot of reds. Just a lot of berry shades lol.


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm beginning to wonder if she was really given full reign. I wonder if Starlooks says something like "this box is your curation but one of the items has to be _________ lipstick. Pick 2 things to go with that to finish off the box. Still I wouldn't have chosen any of those 3 things period even if I only got to choose 1 thing in the box. I'm curious how much freedom they really give the blogger. I still to this day question that green glitter in the Natalie Corona box. At least with that one we got some pretty lipsticks too. I love the idea of winning a chance to curate a box. It would be brilliant on their part to see what we really want!!! I would SO be on board for that!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 21, 2014)

From a marketing perspective, having subscribers submit what they would put in a curated box could be a huge advantage. Just think of all the data they could get from that! (of all the marketing classes I took for my BS in Marketing, marketing research was my fave, so maybe I'm the only one that would be interested in ALL.THAT.DATA!). You would be amazed at what can be done with just a bit of data lol.

They could correlate it all and say "hey of the 1,000 entries submitted, 600 hundred included a berry lipstick. we need a berry lipstick in an upcoming box." or even just knowing more about demo's like 30% of subscribers are in their 20's. Subscribers in their 20's prefer pink lipsticks  or whatever. It could be used for their whole company/brand, not just for boxes.

Sorry, I'm just a dork for stuff like that. I would find it incredibly interesting to sift through data like that. To know what the people want haha.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From a marketing perspective, having subscribers submit what they would put in a curated box could be a huge advantage. Just think of all the data they could get from that! (of all the marketing classes I took for my BA in Marketing, marketing research was my fave, so maybe I'm the only one that would be interested in ALL.THAT.DATA!). You would be amazed at what can be done with just a bit of data lol.

They could correlate it all and say "hey of the 1,000 entries submitted, 600 hundred included a berry lipstick. we need a berry lipstick in an upcoming box." or even just knowing more about demo's like 30% of subscribers are in their 20's. Subscribers in their 20's prefer pink lipsticks  or whatever. It could be used for their whole company/brand, not just for boxes.

Sorry, I'm just a dork for stuff like that. I would find it incredibly interesting to sift through data like that. To know what the people want haha.

I'm currently taking classes to graduate with my MBA in December with a concentration on marketing...I'm TOTALLY geeking out over all the info they could get off of something simple like that!  I'm constantly critiquing companies like this too.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi! I'm a newbie!




Got my first Starbox! Lipstick: Kinky Eyeliner: Black Hole liner pot Lip pencil: Cherry Cedar The lipstick looks to have a slight orange Tint compared to my UD Fbomb and Teeeze Romantic Red lipsticks. Overall, pretty cool! â™¡


----------



## Kelli (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi!

I'm a newbie!
Got my first Starbox!

Lipstick: Kinky
Eyeliner: Black Hole liner pot
Lip pencil: Cherry Cedar

The lipstick looks to have a slight orange Tint compared to my UD Fbomb and Teeeze Romantic Red lipsticks.

Overall, pretty cool! â™¡
Your lipstick is in Kinky not Boss? Interesting! They look like very similar shades on their site. It'll be interesting to see if more people get Kinky. I'm not sure which I like better.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 21, 2014)

Should I have received Boss? I'm so new to this!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

> Should I have received Boss? I'm so new to this!


 We don't know the shade(s) being sent out! What does the card say as far as shades being sent out are concerned?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Should I have received Boss? I'm so new to this!
I think that we're all just figuring out what is in the boxes for sure! I think that it's possible that they sent out two different shades of red. We'll have to wait and see when more people get their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Psquared (Mar 21, 2014)

So great that some people have gotten their box.. hoping for a shipping notice soon! Did anyone get their notice yet?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 21, 2014)

I just received my box as well, lipstick is in Boss. Not to sound mean or unappreciative but out of ALL the things to send me...red lipstick and black eyeliner are waaaaaaaay down at the bottom of my list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like, past the bottom of my list lol.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Psquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So great that some people have gotten their box.. hoping for a shipping notice soon! Did anyone get their notice yet?
I haven't gotten one yet...but I haven't gotten one in the last three months.

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Should I have received Boss? I'm so new to this!
We've only seen one other box and it had Boss, so it's just probably a variation. If you look on the card they send with the box, it should list all the possible colors sent out.

I wonder if a lipstick variant was one of the thingsin the video when she said it contained "some" of the products and she didn't specify the lipstick shade she used.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm confused. The card says Boss, but I got Kinky...:-/


----------



## biancardi (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm confused. The card says Boss, but I got Kinky...:-/
I would email starlooks and find out if that was a mistake.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Psquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So great that some people have gotten their box.. hoping for a shipping notice soon! Did anyone get their notice yet?
I have not yet received a shipping notice...


----------



## PlumpishBeauty (Mar 21, 2014)

When I was ordering something last month I was told not to order Boss when I was about to.  I already have Kinky, so I will be kinda bummed. :/


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 21, 2014)

I did email. Hope they fix it.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

I got my box but no shipping notice.  Sigh.  I'm not sighing because I got the box without shipping.  That part is fine.  I'm sighing because, nope, it's not better in person.  I *might* keep the lip liner, but I don't like lip liner as a rule, so I'm going to ponder this for a while.  Time to go over to the Starlooks swap thread for the first time in my life.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Got my box today with no shipping notification as well.

On top of that? I had e-mailed them about an issue with my referral boxes almost 2 weeks ago. They said they would send 2 replacement items.

I e-mailed them again yesterday and said I had yet to receive a shipping notification OR the replacement items.

The CS rep I spoke to said, "oh you should have received a tracking number let me get one for you."

...and I haven't heard from her since.

Like, can I please get my replacement items?

Also I want to cancel, but I'm afraid if I cancel I won't get my referral boxes for this month.

I love Starlooks but this year has been a complete bust so far and I want out until they pick up the pace again.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 21, 2014)

> Got my box today with no shipping notification as well. On top of that? I had e-mailed them about an issue with my referral boxes almost 2 weeks ago. They said they would send 2 replacement items. I e-mailed them again yesterday and said I had yet to receive a shipping notification OR the replacement items. The CS rep I spoke to said, "oh you should have received a tracking number let me get one for you." ...and I haven't heard from her since. Like, can I please get my replacement items? Also I want to cancel, but I'm afraid if I cancel I won't get my referral boxes for this month. I love Starlooks but this year has been a complete bust so far and I want out until they pick up the pace again.


 That stinks! I feel the same way too. Except, I am worried that if I unsubscribe now I won't get my birthday box for this month. It's too much moola for me right now to only like maybe one of the three products.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Ugh I'm sorry to anyone that likes this lip color, but I find it to be really not attractive on me at all. I don't know what it looks like with the liner under it, but I read the card and it says,

_The most remarkable red lip you'll ever find. Starlooks' signature color "Boss" will complete your look with that perfect, timeless pop of bold rouge and satin shimmer that screams "Girl Power", and it doesn't stop there. Our ultra moisturizing lipstick formula leaves your lips kissably soft._

I just put the lipstick on and then wiped it right back off again.

First of all, it's practically orange. It's not a "timeless pop of bold rouge" it's just orangey red with a weird gold shimmer.

Second of all, it's probably the most drying formula of lipstick I have put on in a very long time. Maybe it's just me, but it felt like it sucked the moisture out of my lips the second I put it on. How are they marketing this as "ultra moisturizing?"

Third, THIS SHADE is Starlooks' signature color??? Of all the shades in the world, this orangey red lipstick?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"The most remarkable red lip you'll ever find."

I can't even...

(disclaimer: this color could look amazing on certain people, but it makes me look like I have super yellow teeth, and the shade is just horrendous with my skin tone.)


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 21, 2014)

Did you get kinky or the actual boss lipcolor? Although my card said my lipcolor was Boss, the tube itself says kinky and it's more of an orangey red color. I thought the boss one is true red.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 22, 2014)

> Did you get kinky or the actual boss lipcolor? Although my card said my lipcolor was Boss, the tube itself says kinky and it's more of an orangey red color. I thought the boss one is true red.


 Mine says it's Boss, and I agree that it's very orange-leaning. I would compare it to an orange-red crayon, but with a bit of a shimmer. If I was grouping colors, this would not go with the reds.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 22, 2014)

> Augh! I was sent that lipstick in my birthday box.


 Last year's birthday box was a kinky lipstick... black eyeliner.. and kinky lipliner. Basically this exact same box which sucks for people that have been around for awhile if kinky is indeed the color being sent out


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Last year's birthday box was a kinky lipstick... black eyeliner.. and kinky lipliner. Basically this exact same box which sucks for people that have been around for awhile if kinky is indeed the color being sent out
Yep, my thoughts exactly. Although I did receive Kinky in the B-day box and Boss in this one...it just feels the same. Ya'll are right, Boss is very much a bittersweet red with a goldish sheen. I really like it, but it's definitely not a rouge red.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's the lipstick on if anyone wanted to see!....


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the lipstick on if anyone wanted to see!....






Oye everything looks beautiful on you! It definitely doesn't look like this on my lips at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 22, 2014)

I am very particular about my red lippies - I like them on the vampy side.  I have a couple of red lipsticks from beseme, and they aren't in heavy rotation.  I guess I lean more towards more berry, warm pink-browns, and even browner shades as a rule.    And one red lip liner lasts me a whole year (I probably sharpen it 5 times - haha) and I just got my yearly red lip liner from the holiday glossybox.

If they were going to do an orange color, I wouldn't mind a nice deep rusty color - see how I gravitate towards browns?  But this red orange is not a universal color on everyone.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ugh! I'm not sure how this red is going to stand out on me! It looks like it's going to contrast heavily against my caramel skin! I held it up against my UD f-bomb and loreal Infallible Beyonce red lipsticks and it looks much too bright for my skin tone! I'll post a pic after I try it on. #pissed


----------



## Patantao (Mar 22, 2014)

I left a message on their facebook wall saying I am not happy with the box. Everyone else there were saying they were really pleased with it and I just want to make sure they know not everyone is happy.


----------



## PlumpishBeauty (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, if boss is an orange toned red that's the perfect red for me. Corals and orange reds work best for me.  I recently bought Audrey expecting it to be more red but it was more brown and it doesn't really look nice on me. :`(


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to do the same I am just always afraid they will send something awesome while im unsubscribed.
That always happens to me! But then I remind myself that even if it's an awesome item, it probably would have sat in a drawer somewhere because of all the other things I still have to use! LOL

That's good a good way to think about it!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh.  Do not want any part of this one.  This sort of combination was why I ditched ipsy.  Sigh.  On the up side, that means we're not likely to get it again.

And one more thing about the curation of this box:  I've always thought of this sort of thing as a way to put the curator's spin on things.  Black liner and red lips? That is such a classic standard look that is not going to make me think, "Oh, hey, that's the whatever-her-name-is box."  I'm going to think, "Oh, yeah, that's the one from the curator who picked what is essentially the same look that everyone has been doing since Kodachrome was invented."  It's a classic look, but it's very much a been-there-done-that look.  As disappointing as the Natalie Corona box might have been (that glitter was a particular letdown, to the point where I lost it, and I don't even care enough to do more than realize it's missing), I don't look at that box and think that combination could have been picked by anyone at any point in the past eighty years.

So.  Yeah.  I guess I'm still angry about this box even though I knew it was coming.  It's just such an easy, lazy combination that I can't believe they actually did it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can I hire you to be my money manager? LOL






Oh, believe me, this is a once-in-a-lifetime event.  There is *no way* I should be put in charge of money in any way other than keying invoices and payments into a database.  The only reason I keep discovering/remembering about these little pockets/stashes of money is because I'm so used to not having any money that I haven't bothered looking in those places in ages because there's never any money there (and one is a healthcare flexible savings account from a job I left more than five years ago that had a lot more money in it when I left, but they charge a monthly maintenance fee that I didn't know about, and I just never got around to calling to find out how to access the money until yesterday).

(And, yeesh, MY GUMS NEAR THE SURGERY SITE ARE STILL NUMB.  It's been almost a week, and it can apparently go on for *multiple* weeks.  This is crazy.)

Sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean seriously. What. The. Frak. 

She couldn't pick at least ONE MORE PRODUCT to put in there to make a unique box? Also, her spoiler video showed every single product didn't it?? So much for "Ohhh, there could be other things in the box!!". 

Le sigh. I was hoping at least for an eyeliner or lip brush to make up for this kerfuffle. 
 Yeeeaaa, I'm not gunna lie, while I'll use these items, it's the most boring box ever other than the box from September (pearl-colored gloss, white cream liner and lashes). I feel like the whole black eyeliner and red lipstick thing is just so over done and the most unappealing combination of items for the upcoming spring looks we'll all be wearing.

If she wanted to do a box that "fit everyone" like she kept saying over and over in her video, she would have chosen a more neutral palette, in my opinion. Like the tendergloss I bought in 'Cherub' which was a nude-mauve-berry kind of tone. While it would look different on everyone, it would still look neutral and flattering on all skin tones. I was really hoping for more of a spring-toned set of things even though I knew better when I saw her video.

Some combination of items from this selection for example:





Granted I know not everyone would like those colors/items etc, but I just feel like a "special edition" box should have 4 items, or at least 1 deluxe item of some sort. I also think the box really should be more themed to spring in some way. I just don't reach for black gel liner and heavy red lipstick with red liner in April.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know it's her box and she gets to curate it how she wanted to, but I just felt like she repeatedly said in her videos that she wanted to please everyone and I felt like she went to basic "pin up look" as the default rather than really making it her own.

Maybe they should have picked you to curate this box.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was telling @biancardi that Starlooks should have chosen you @MissJexie or someone like @CheshireCookie to curate a box! Like, I would pay MORE than the $17 and change for what you put together and I feel like those products would look good on so many people and are things that everyone needs and may not have (like brushes) vs things that everyone most likely has (aka red lipstick and black eyeliner). 

The only thing I don't have from that box is red lipliner because I use the Sephora universal lipliner that works with all my cray colors. It's just disappointing that with all the choices in the world, this girl went the most boring route. I would have been like a kid in a candy store, so excited, wanting to pick the most exciting/different products in my box, maybe even things I hadn't tried yet. Not typical things that I know people already most likely have. ALSO, I'd like to point out that a lot of people have their HG red shade already or have certain reds that work best for them (blue based etc) and they may not even like the red that is included in this box. Overall, it just seems like a huge misstep on Starlooks and whatsherface part to put together something special and exciting. Now all we have is a carbon copy of makeup we already own, just with this chick's name on it. 

/endrantaboutthis


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was telling @biancardi that Starlooks should have chosen you @MissJexie or someone like @CheshireCookie to curate a box! Like, I would pay MORE than the $17 and change for what you put together and I feel like those products would look good on so many people and are things that everyone needs and may not have (like brushes) vs things that everyone most likely has (aka red lipstick and black eyeliner). 

The only thing I don't have from that box is red lipliner because I use the Sephora universal lipliner that works with all my cray colors. It's just disappointing that with all the choices in the world, this girl went the most boring route. I would have been like a kid in a candy store, so excited, wanting to pick the most exciting/different products in my box, maybe even things I hadn't tried yet. Not typical things that I know people already most likely have. ALSO, I'd like to point out that a lot of people have their HG red shade already or have certain reds that work best for them (blue based etc) and they may not even like the red that is included in this box. Overall, it just seems like a huge misstep on Starlooks and whatsherface part to put together something special and exciting. Now all we have is a carbon copy of makeup we already own, just with this chick's name on it. 

/endrantaboutthis

I feel like if they asked me to curate a box (lol in my dreams) my head would explode from all the zillions of combinations I could create, which is why this whole red lip, black liner thing makes me want to cry for the missed opportunities!

Unfortunately, to companies youtube&gt;blogs, which is just downright sad. I can't tell you how many youtubers I see "review" subscription boxes by just opening them on camera, and those youtubers will get chosen to do these kinds of things over most bloggers, no matter how seasoned.  I know there are hard working youtubers and lazy bloggers, but honestly It makes me so sad that there are fantastic, lovely, amazing blogs out there that get ignored by these companies repeatedly just because they don't have a youtube channel.

I'm not saying that this girl is a lazy youtuber or anything, but the unfair treatment of bloggers when it comes to this stuff just kind of grinds my gears.

Not to mention when I spoke to Starlooks before signing up, they said the boxes were carefully curated to reflect the latest trends in fashion and beauty/seasons/etc etc and since I signed up in September, I don't think any of them have really been "on trend" or even "on season" for that matter.

On another note, I'd LOVE a @CheshireCookie box!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Y'know what would be cool? If they ran a contest for *subscribers* rather than YouTubers to curate a box, and the winner got... Well, their curated box sent out one month, maybe a gift certificate to the shop, maybe a free chunk of subscription. That could kind of be part of the idea behind the loyalty code (curate your own box!), but a contest like this would drive up enthusiasm for the whole program. It would also act as a kind of focus group to let them know what subscribers really want. I cannot believe that they have a significant chunk of subscribers who would pick the items in this box if they had full rein of the shop.
It would be great if they did that.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi!

I'm a newbie! 


Got my first Starbox!

Lipstick: Kinky
Eyeliner: Black Hole liner pot
Lip pencil: Cherry Cedar

The lipstick looks to have a slight orange Tint compared to my UD Fbomb and Teeeze Romantic Red lipsticks.

Overall, pretty cool! â™¡
I hope I don't get that color I already got it in my birthday box last year.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Psquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So great that some people have gotten their box.. hoping for a shipping notice soon! Did anyone get their notice yet?
Im still waiting for my shipping notice.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 22, 2014)

> Im still waiting for my shipping notice.


 I think their shipping notice system is still broken. I didn't receive one, but my box showed up yesterday.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the lipstick on if anyone wanted to see!....





Looks great on you!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Im still waiting for my shipping notice.

I think their shipping notice system is still broken. I didn't receive one, but my box showed up yesterday. Thanks for letting me know, hope my birthday box  is better than this months box.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 22, 2014)

I got my box today. A little surprised, since mine has been coming a bit later than everyone else's lately.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oye everything looks beautiful on you! It definitely doesn't look like this on my lips at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks great on you!

Aw, thank you ladies



  I'm sorry @MissJexie! Have you tried blotting or using a lip pencil underneath to change the tone? I've hate lipsticks before but when I used a pencil underneath I absolutely fell in love with it!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm a little disappointed this box isn't more exciting, but I don't have a red lipliner, lipstick or a black gel liner pot so at least these are items I don't already own. I've traded for other Starlooks items so if I sub long enough I'll probably get some repeats of that stuff.  I have a lip tar in Super NSFW but no red lipstick...so there's a small bit of positivity! Crossing my fingers this is in my mailbox when I get home from work in an hour.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was telling @biancardi that Starlooks should have chosen you @MissJexie or someone like @CheshireCookie to curate a box! Like, I would pay MORE than the $17 and change for what you put together and I feel like those products would look good on so many people and are things that everyone needs and may not have (like brushes) vs things that everyone most likely has (aka red lipstick and black eyeliner). 

The only thing I don't have from that box is red lipliner because I use the Sephora universal lipliner that works with all my cray colors. It's just disappointing that with all the choices in the world, this girl went the most boring route. I would have been like a kid in a candy store, so excited, wanting to pick the most exciting/different products in my box, maybe even things I hadn't tried yet. Not typical things that I know people already most likely have. ALSO, I'd like to point out that a lot of people have their HG red shade already or have certain reds that work best for them (blue based etc) and they may not even like the red that is included in this box. Overall, it just seems like a huge misstep on Starlooks and whatsherface part to put together something special and exciting. Now all we have is a carbon copy of makeup we already own, just with this chick's name on it. 

/endrantaboutthis


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel like if they asked me to curate a box (lol in my dreams) my head would explode from all the zillions of combinations I could create, which is why this whole red lip, black liner thing makes me want to cry for the missed opportunities!

Unfortunately, to companies youtube&gt;blogs, which is just downright sad. I can't tell you how many youtubers I see "review" subscription boxes by just opening them on camera, and those youtubers will get chosen to do these kinds of things over most bloggers, no matter how seasoned.  I know there are hard working youtubers and lazy bloggers, but honestly It makes me so sad that there are fantastic, lovely, amazing blogs out there that get ignored by these companies repeatedly just because they don't have a youtube channel.

I'm not saying that this girl is a lazy youtuber or anything, but the unfair treatment of bloggers when it comes to this stuff just kind of grinds my gears.

Not to mention when I spoke to Starlooks before signing up, they said the boxes were carefully curated to reflect the latest trends in fashion and beauty/seasons/etc etc and since I signed up in September, I don't think any of them have really been "on trend" or even "on season" for that matter.

On another note, I'd LOVE a @CheshireCookie box!

Oh my goodness, I'm just now rereading all the posts because when I posted yesterday with the swatch, I hadn't updated through the thread. Ya'll seriously made me blush to the deepest shade of crimson, ya'll are so nice





You know, I've been debating whether or not I want to start a YouTube channel but I feel like I can go so much more in depth with my blog than the channel, but I realized channels are what the mass WANTS to see. A lot of people just don't like reading blogs anymore. I've been a bit disappointed by these curated boxes though. You know who I'd love to see a curated box from if it's a blogger who focuses on their YouTube channel? Ladies like emilynoel83 (beauty broadcast), Gregory Gorgeous, and even Eleventh Gorgeous for something young and hip. I feel like they'd know what's on trend, they seem to stay focused in beauty AND fashion at times. I've been trying to figure out how to do a channel but still review stuff, because I refuse to review it by swatching it and staring at it for all of 15 seconds LOL I use my products for at least 4 days before I feel anywhere near ready to talk about it.  @rachelshine, I think you took the words right out of my head....I can't see how the collaborating vlogger put any effort into this box at all. If she knew anything about what beauty subscription subscribers want to see and want NEVER to see again......I'd say stay far, far, FAAAAAR away from red lippies and black eyeliner.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Aw, thank you ladies



  I'm sorry @MissJexie! Have you tried blotting or using a lip pencil underneath to change the tone? I've hate lipsticks before but when I used a pencil underneath I absolutely fell in love with it!

I usually avoid using pencils underneath lipsticks because I like to see what the lipstick looks like on it's own. When I normally do my makeup, I'm always in a rush, so I need a solid collection of cosmetics that work well on their own with no extra steps, if possible. I hold onto lipsticks I don't like so I can mix/match/play with them when I have the time, as you're right in saying sometimes the liners make a lipstick look much nicer!

I know the red liner in this month's box was made to be paired underneath the Boss lipstick. I know on a busy day I just like to throw a lipstick in my purse and re-apply it on the go, and carefully applying a red liner, filling in my lips and then topping it with a lipstick is definitely not something I want to do on most occasions.

I think that while it probably looks lovely paired with the liner, I think I will give it to someone who has the time to experiment or play around with their makeup more, as I've lately turned into a naked 3 on the eyes, nars dolce vita on the lips every day kind of person lately. Need more makeup play time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I usually avoid using pencils underneath lipsticks because I like to see what the lipstick looks like on it's own. When I normally do my makeup, I'm always in a rush, so I need a solid collection of cosmetics that work well on their own with no extra steps, if possible. I hold onto lipsticks I don't like so I can mix/match/play with them when I have the time, as you're right in saying sometimes the liners make a lipstick look much nicer!

I know the red liner in this month's box was made to be paired underneath the Boss lipstick. I know on a busy day I just like to throw a lipstick in my purse and re-apply it on the go, and carefully applying a red liner, filling in my lips and then topping it with a lipstick is definitely not something I want to do on most occasions.

I think that while it probably looks lovely paired with the liner, I think I will give it to someone who has the time to experiment or play around with their makeup more, as I've lately turned into a naked 3 on the eyes, nars dolce vita on the lips every day kind of person lately. Need more makeup play time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Girl, that Naked 3 is soooooooo pretty. It's my default palette now LOL Hmmmmm....what to wear....I dunno......Naked 3 it is!

I totally realized! I forgot to say in my lip swatch pic, I'm wearing the lip liner! Just around the line though, not underneath.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Girl, that Naked 3 is soooooooo pretty. It's my default palette now LOL Hmmmmm....what to wear....I dunno......Naked 3 it is!

I totally realized! I forgot to say in my lip swatch pic, I'm wearing the lip liner! Just around the line though, not underneath.
haha exactly! Whenever I'm in a rush or don't have time to think about my makeup I always reach for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and I think the mix of the red liner and the brighter red lipstick looks really gorgeous. I think you've convinced me to play around with it a bit more and see if I can at least come up with a fun lip for a night out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok. Here I am in the Kinky lipcolor and the Cherry Cedar lip pencil.



Not bad for skin tone. Would I buy it at a store? Maybe not but I'll rock it since I have it.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok. Here I am in the Kinky lipcolor and the Cherry Cedar lip pencil.








Not bad for skin tone. Would I buy it at a store? Maybe not but I'll rock it since I have it.

I think you pull it off really well!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok. Here I am in the Kinky lipcolor and the Cherry Cedar lip pencil. 



Not bad for skin tone. Would I buy it at a store? Maybe not but I'll rock it since I have it.

I think that's soooooo gorgeous on you! It looks beautiful with your top, they compliment each other well. Your skin looks amazing, by the way. Haha, I totally had that hairdo when I was 18, I actually miss my ringlets.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 22, 2014)

> . Oh my goodness, I'm just now rereading all the posts because when I posted yesterday with the swatch, I hadn't updated through the thread. Ya'll seriously made me blush to the deepest shade of crimson, ya'll are so nice :icon_redf You know, I've been debating whether or not I want to start a YouTube channel but I feel like I can go so much more in depth with my blog than the channel, but I realized channels are what the mass WANTS to see. A lot of people just don't like reading blogs anymore. I've been a bit disappointed by these curated boxes though. You know who I'd love to see a curated box from if it's a blogger who focuses on their YouTube channel? Ladies like emilynoel83 (beauty broadcast), Gregory Gorgeous, and even Eleventh Gorgeous for something young and hip. I feel like they'd know what's on trend, they seem to stay focused in beauty AND fashion at times. I've been trying to figure out how to do a channel but still review stuff, because I refuse to review it by swatching it and staring at it for all of 15 seconds LOL I use my products for at least 4 days before I feel anywhere near ready to talk about it.Â  @rachelshine , I think you took the words right out of my head....I can't see how the collaborating vlogger put any effort into this box at all. If she knew anything about what beauty subscription subscribers want to see and want NEVER to see again......I'd say stay far, far, FAAAAAR away from red lippies and black eyeliner.


. You should sooooo do a YouTube channel. I would love to sub it!!! I've always tried but I do not have a good camera presence and I find myself boring. Go for it!!!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I think that's soooooo gorgeous on you! It looks beautiful with your top, they compliment each other well. Your skin looks amazing, by the way. Haha, I totally had that hairdo when I was 18, I actually miss my ringlets. :rolleyess:


 Thanks! I was soooo nervous about it not matching my complexion! I love my ringlets! I've been flat iron ironing my hair for soooooo long. Thought I'd go back to curly for awhile! I actually just bought the Neutrogena Wave and gave my face a good once over! I'm in love with how soft and smooth it made my face! Plus I used the Bjore facial and nose strips and man! I never seen so much gook come out of my pores before today!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I think you pull it off really well!!Â


 Thanks! I'm happy now! Just need somewhere to go! Haha!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok. Here I am in the Kinky lipcolor and the Cherry Cedar lip pencil. 



Not bad for skin tone. Would I buy it at a store? Maybe not but I'll rock it since I have it.
those colors look great on you!!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 22, 2014)

I still read blogs.  Vblogs - I save for the weekends to watch - maybe...I just hate a vlog that goes on and on about anything BUT the contents of the box.   Also, I can read blogs at work - lol

can't watch vlogs at work.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok. Here I am in the Kinky lipcolor and the Cherry Cedar lip pencil. 



Not bad for skin tone. Would I buy it at a store? Maybe not but I'll rock it since I have it.
It looks amazing on you!!!  That's one of the best things about sub boxes, you try something you would never pick out yourself and it looks great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still read blogs.  Vblogs - I save for the weekends to watch - maybe...I just hate a vlog that goes on and on about anything BUT the contents of the box.   Also, I can read blogs at work - lol

can't watch vlogs at work.
I actually prefer blogs to youtube. I like seeing details photos of items rather than someone holding it up for a second and then moving on. Also, as I had said earlier in this thread, I feel like most "reviews" of subscription boxes on youtube are literally just someone holding up each item in the box and reading off the card that comes in the box. It's not a review, it's an "unboxing" but most people interchange those words on youtube.

I think that while there are lazy bloggers, I find that blogs give me so much more information, and I am able to get the information I need without sitting through 5+ minutes of someone talking about themselves or rambling on about nothing.

The only beauty guru on youtube I watch religiously is EmilyNoel83. I think she is fantastic on all levels: she does genuine reviews on drugstore and high end, isn't full of herself or snobby about anything, and just feels like someone I would be friends with. I can feel that she genuinely cares about all of her videos on all of her channels, and isn't just pumping out videos to get views. Other than Emily and GossMakeupArtist, I haven't found a single guru (on the more popular side) that doesn't annoy the crap out of me lol.

On the other hand, I love  pretty much every blogger I come across LOL


----------



## Kimmist13 (Mar 22, 2014)

I just got my box today and I am supposed to get a bday and a referral box but I didn't get either. Do you guys normally get them in the same delivery (same package) or in a separate package on a different day? Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 22, 2014)

@Kimmist13, they send out the b-day and referral boxes after the starboxes go out.  They are all separate.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 22, 2014)

I haven't tried the lipliner or the gel eyeliner, but I tried out the Boss lipstick since I was unsure that the shade of red would be flattering and I think it's quite nice on me! My fiance gave it a thumbs up at least. I'm pretty new to bold lip colors, so I admittedly don't have a big back stock of reds, but I'm pretty happy to have this one in my repertoire. It definitely leans orange/coral, though. Maybe not so flattering for the teeth, but I'm usually not standing around with a big model smile on my face anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 22, 2014)

Just to give everyone an idea from other popular items, these swatches from left to right are Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in 69, Starlooks Lipstick in Boss, Be a Bombshell Lip Crayon in Hot Damn and OCC Metallic Lip Tar in Super NSFW.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 22, 2014)

I might end up trading this box. Reds look awful on me. I'm olive toned with beige blonde hair and the only red lip that I've ever felt "ok" wearing is Nars rouge tribal gloss (unless black honey counts as red). I really dont think I can pull this color off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most of the reds I've attempted just made me look like I was trying too hard. I'm hoping it wows me, but I'm not holding my breath. Red is a hard lip color to pull off.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 22, 2014)

I expected to be blah on this box, but I love it!  The gel eyeliner is amazing - I was thinking of ordering it a while back anyway.  I don't wear a lot of red, but I think both the lip liner and the lipstick (I received Boss) work extremely well on their own, and layering both makes a entirely new shade of awesome.  It just seems way more versatile than I expected.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 23, 2014)

I may have gotten a bad one, but my liner didn't seem too pigmented. I mean, it'll do the job, but it felt a bit...oily? I'm not sure how to describe it. I've never had issue with their liner pots before, so I'm not sure what's up. I didn't feel like there was much point in complaining about it to them, as I'll probably pass this liner onto my friend. I still have my Mica Beauty liner from Ipsy from forever ago and it's still kickin'. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Just to give everyone an idea from other popular items, these swatches from left to right are Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in 69, Starlooks Lipstick in Boss, Be a Bombshell Lip Crayon in Hot Damn and OCC Metallic Lip Tar in Super NSFW.

Thanks so much for these swatches!  I have 69 and it's really neat to see how "pink" it is next to the other shades.  I may put it into my makeup rotation for this week, I am ready for bright fun springy colors!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 23, 2014)

Just got an email from starlooks about March's starbox...

Quote:  




Dearest Starbox Subscribers!

Ashley had *a lot* of items to choose from when selecting the products and colors she wanted to send to her beloved fans in the Signature Edition March Starbox. When choosing the Lipstick color, she had some difficulty deciding between "Boss" and "Kinky" - both being very similar shades of that classic, timeless red we all love! Ultimately, she decided on "Boss"...

BUT! Because Ashley loved *both* colors* so much*, we decided to throw a little surprise drawing! If you were one of the* lucky, random subscribers* to receive "Kinky" Lipstick, then CONGRATULATIONS! *You WON!*

*How to Claim Your Prize: *We have a list of the randomly drawn winners of "Kinky" Lipstick - so all you have to do is take a photo of the bottom name label of your "Kinky" Lipstick and submit it to *[email protected]* along with your full name and subscription ID number, which can be found in your Starbox Account on the "Manage Subscriptions" page. 

Ashley and Starlooks would like to thank you for your support. And be sure to *stay subscribed to our important email updates*! You could be the NEXT lucky winner of one of Starlooks' many surprises and perks.
So, for those who got kinky, you should enter!!  I still haven't gotten my starbox yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email from starlooks about March's starbox...

So, for those who got kinky, you should enter!!  I still haven't gotten my starbox yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know why......but I almost want to call



on this. I think it's great they're doing a surprise drawing and good luck to everyone who enters! but I almost feel like they did this just because some people complained about getting Kinky instead of Boss. Does this seem odd to anyone else?


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol it would be funny if the surprise is Boss.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I don't know why......but I almost want to call



on this. I think it's great they're doing a surprise drawing and good luck to everyone who enters! but I almost feel like they did this just because some people complained about getting Kinky instead of Boss. Does this seem odd to anyone else?


Yeah, it's really weird. And why ask for subscriber number if they have a list of who won? That seems really odd. And... *What* did winners win? A second lipstick in Boss? (And my reading isn't so much that anyone is entering a drawing at this point but rather that they are claiming a prize that they already won since they received Kinky lipstick, like when you open a bottle of pop/bag of M&amp;Ms/etc. and have an instant winner notice on the game piece, and then you have to send it in to claim your prize. You're not entering a drawing to claim your prize, but you do have to send it back in order to get it.)


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know why......but I almost want to call



on this. I think it's great they're doing a surprise drawing and good luck to everyone who enters! but I almost feel like they did this just because some people complained about getting Kinky instead of Boss. Does this seem odd to anyone else?
I agree...seems like an afterthought...CYA type thing



I also wonder what the prize is??? Anyone called to find out?


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 23, 2014)

I didn't even get a shipping notice yet lol.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know why......but I almost want to call




on this. I think it's great they're doing a surprise drawing and good luck to everyone who enters! but I almost feel like they did this just because some people complained about getting Kinky instead of Boss. Does this seem odd to anyone else?
that is what I think too...hahaha

I mean, they must know who got kinky vs boss if they were to do a drawing  - if I was a company, I would keep track of it, otherwise, I could photoshop something or steal someone else's pic.    I think they messed up and people complained....


----------



## har3k (Mar 23, 2014)

That's cool because people who got Kinky won a contest!!!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 23, 2014)

I guess I'm a lucky winner! They better not send that Boss color. I'm over it now! All your theories seem to point n in the right direction. #screwup #damagecontrol


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess I'm a lucky winner! They better not send that Boss color. I'm over it now!

All your theories seem to point n in the right direction. #screwup #damagecontrol
Hah! Let us know what you get!! 

I still haven't received a notice which is strange for Starlooks....le sigh, not that I really want this box but still!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 23, 2014)

> Hah! Let us know what you get!!Â  I still haven't received a notice which is strange for Starlooks....le sigh, not that I really want this box but still!Â


 Are you talking about a shipping notice? It seems that they're not going out this month. Again.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hah! Let us know what you get!! 

I still haven't received a notice which is strange for Starlooks....le sigh, not that I really want this box but still! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you talking about a shipping notice? It seems that they're not going out this month. Again.

I never received one, @rachelshine, so maybe your box will just magical show up soon!


----------



## Psquared (Mar 23, 2014)

No idea if I am a kinky or a boss yet...lol Still no shipping notice and still no box but I am in Canada so I am just hoping I get it within it's actual month... I do agree with you guys that they are definitely doing damage control and it's all a cover up...wish they would own up to it but at least glad that they are doing something.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 23, 2014)

I just think it's beyond delusional that companies still feel like they can pull the wool over our eyes and try to use marketing tactics as if we are too stupid to see through it. Recently I've been pretty annoyed with the Ipsy/pop beauty debacle, so having Starlooks lie for damage control purposes really makes me mad. Why is honesty just never an option?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm actually pretty upset with Starlooks right now.

I had an issue with one of my referral "bags" and they were supposed to send me 2 replacement items. I e-mailed them about this over 2 weeks ago. I have continued to e-mail them and ask where my items are, or even for a tracking number or a shipping notice.

The last person I spoke to (they never sign the e-mails so I never know who I'm talking to) said that they would have "them" re-send the tracking info to me.

I still never got a tracking. So I e-mailed them again a few days ago to let them know that I still haven't received tracking, or my replacement items... and no response.

Not only that, but they told me last month that I already had one referral going towards this period, so if I don't receive my other referral bag, I'm going to be super annoyed. I'm not getting referral e-mails, or tracking e-mails from them, and I'm getting tired of having to come after them asking for information. If they want me to refer people to their company they should at least let me keep track of who I am referring, and not just rely on them to keep track of it for me.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 24, 2014)

> I'm actually pretty upset with Starlooks right now. I had an issue with one of my referral "bags" and they were supposed to send me 2 replacement items. I e-mailed them about this over 2 weeks ago. I have continued to e-mail them and ask where my items are, or even for a tracking number or a shipping notice. The last person I spoke to (they never sign the e-mails so I never know who I'm talking to) said that they would have "them" re-send the tracking info to me. I still never got a tracking. So I e-mailed them again a few days ago to let them know that I still haven't received tracking, or my replacement items... and no response. Not only that, but they told me last month that I already had one referral going towards this period, so if I don't receive my other referral bag, I'm going to be super annoyed. I'm not getting referral e-mails, or tracking e-mails from them, and I'm getting tired of having to come after them asking for information. If they want me to refer people to their company they should at least let me keep track of who I am referring, and not just rely on them to keep track of it for me.


 They used to be fantastic about responding, but I have been having trouble recently getting emails back as well. I had to call for my loyalty code when my email went ignored, and I emailed again when another order haden't shipped nearly 3 weeks after ordering. They did ship the item, but they never emailed back. Hopefully the fashion week thing just bogged them down temporarily, but maybe they should be hiring a few more people if they can't keep up with or track of orders/referrals and coustomer inquires.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 24, 2014)

> I'm actually pretty upset with Starlooks right now. I had an issue with one of my referral "bags" and they were supposed to send me 2 replacement items. I e-mailed them about this over 2 weeks ago. I have continued to e-mail them and ask where my items are, or even for a tracking number or a shipping notice. The last person I spoke to (they never sign the e-mails so I never know who I'm talking to) said that they would have "them" re-send the tracking info to me. I still never got a tracking. So I e-mailed them again a few days ago to let them know that I still haven't received tracking, or my replacement items... and no response. Not only that, but they told me last month that I already had one referral going towards this period, so if I don't receive my other referral bag, I'm going to be super annoyed. I'm not getting referral e-mails, or tracking e-mails from them, and I'm getting tired of having to come after them asking for information. If they want me to refer people to their company they should at least let me keep track of who I am referring, and not just rely on them to keep track of it for me.


 That's terrible! Have you tried calling?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's terrible! Have you tried calling?

I don't like talking on the phone, so unless it's a desperate situation or a doctors appointment I will avoid it at all costs.

I do plan on calling them this week if I don't hear back from anyone, though. I apparently have to call in order to cancel my box too so I guess I'll kill two birds with one stone lol


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2014)

I've noticed that during a week and half when the starboxes are going out - they are slow to respond - because right after the starboxes go out, the birthday &amp; referrals go out..  Last month was JUST AWFUL, because they had that fashion week thing they were doing, so forget about a timely response.

I would try again and call them - I totally get not liking to talk over the phone, but sometimes that is the quickest resolution to a problem.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't like talking on the phone, so unless it's a desperate situation or a doctors appointment I will avoid it at all costs.

I do plan on calling them this week if I don't hear back from anyone, though. I apparently have to call in order to cancel my box too so I guess I'll kill two birds with one stone lol
Honestly, they've been pretty dang nice when I spoke to them on the phone. It also got me answers a heck of a lot quicker than waiting around for emails to be answered. I'm guesing they probably have SO many in their [email protected] inbox, that they need to hire more people to tackle that. I've noticed that it seems like whatever issue you have, it all goes to the same [email protected] address, meaning they probably have so many to go through...Not exactly setting themselves up for a win. 

@CheshireCookie hopefully the box will arrive today! I usually get them earlier than most as I am in Arizona, but this month is not my sub month!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 24, 2014)

I received mine today. Which is normal. I actually wanted the eyeliner pot but I am surprised that I kind of like boss. I have it on over the lip liner.



Sorry for the scruffiness, I don't have any other makeup on. But for this being my first red, I kind of like it. Still not use to such a rich color though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually pretty upset with Starlooks right now.

I had an issue with one of my referral "bags" and they were supposed to send me 2 replacement items. I e-mailed them about this over 2 weeks ago. I have continued to e-mail them and ask where my items are, or even for a tracking number or a shipping notice.

The last person I spoke to (they never sign the e-mails so I never know who I'm talking to) said that they would have "them" re-send the tracking info to me.

I still never got a tracking. So I e-mailed them again a few days ago to let them know that I still haven't received tracking, or my replacement items... and no response.

Not only that, but they told me last month that I already had one referral going towards this period, so if I don't receive my other referral bag, I'm going to be super annoyed. I'm not getting referral e-mails, or tracking e-mails from them, and I'm getting tired of having to come after them asking for information. If they want me to refer people to their company they should at least let me keep track of who I am referring, and not just rely on them to keep track of it for me.

Oh! @MissJexie that sucks! I'm sorry



I hope they get it together for you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received mine today. Which is normal. I actually wanted the eyeliner pot but I am surprised that I kind of like boss. I have it on over the lip liner. 

 Sorry for the scruffiness, I don't have any other makeup on. But for this being my first red, I kind of like it. Still not use to such a rich color though.

@TwinkleSprinks That looks gorgeous on you! Especially with your fair skin! I think it makes your eyes pop, too.


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 24, 2014)

I just got an email saying my box shipped! But it shipped on the 19th and tracking said it's already been delivered. (I'm on my way home from work right now) It would be much more helpful if I knew my box shipped a few days ago.. I guess I'm excited. I wonder if I got Boss or Kinky.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 24, 2014)

LOL, I got the email that my box had shipped after it had already been delivered. Sadly, I was not a contest winner! Anyway, I am fine with the eyeliner, I suppose I'm due for another one. I don't really get the reasoning for a darker liner (to play with shading?!) and while Boss isn't an awful shade, I don't really like shimmery finishes. I think it's also a wayyyy leaning orange and some may not like that. Here it is on me, I didn't use the lip liner because I am going to trade it away and wanted it totally unopened for the next gal. Debating whether I want to keep Boss or not. 

Different lighting scenarios (aka bathroom lighting vs natural window lighting) + a close up to see some shimmer


----------



## Psquared (Mar 24, 2014)

I just got my tracking today also but doesnt have any information for it so I assume it has not even shipped which is really getting me annoyed since it takes 2 weeks for my box to get to me from the day it shipped. Since 2014, I have not gotten my box in its actual month.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Psquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my tracking today also but doesnt have any information for it so I assume it has not even shipped which is really getting me annoyed since it takes 2 weeks for my box to get to me from the day it shipped. Since 2014, I have not gotten my box in its actual month.





I got my tracking number as well and it is out for delivery today....

You should call them and complain about it!!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2014)

@rachelshine and @TwinkleSprinks you both look great!!


----------



## Psquared (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my tracking number as well and it is out for delivery today....

You should call them and complain about it!!
I have complained... lol I call every month and I think Brandon (who takes care of shipping) from Starlooks knows me by name now! It is just frustrating since I pay for the next month even before I get the month before. I am giving them another month and I may just cancel this sub for a bit.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 24, 2014)

Can someone fill me in on the ipsy debacle? I've been out of the loop. I called earlier about the dupe and they were super nice. They're sending me a replacement.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 24, 2014)

[@]CheshireCookie[/@] Aw thanksâ˜ºï¸


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 24, 2014)

I ended up with Boss. No win for me. I'm not a huge fan of boss...Too much shimmer and a bit orange. I'll stick with my scarlett. It's matte and doesn't seem orangey at all!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone fill me in on the ipsy debacle? I've been out of the loop. I called earlier about the dupe and they were super nice. They're sending me a replacement.
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141459/pop-beauty-plump-pout-discussion here ya go!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 24, 2014)

I got kinky! Maybe the prize will make up for the uninspiring box. I will let you know what I get.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2014)

got my box, lipstick is going out for a swap and I will put up the others on ebay.  sigh


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 24, 2014)

Ugh this box is fail for me. That orange lip makes me look like mimi from drew carey. Wth is with these sub boxes sending out shocking pink and bright orange lipsticks?! Really dont see myself wearing hot pink lipstick in the OR.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 24, 2014)

I probably won't use much of this box. May swap or sell it. I'm scared of swapping though. For you ladies that sell, where do you have the best results? I am the winner of the Kinky prize, excited about that though and still waiting on my birthday box this month. So I can't complain too much yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do we get shipping notices for birthday boxes? Not that it really matters, my shipping notice either comes on the days it's delivered or a week after I get it lol.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2014)

no shipping notices for the b-day boxes, @cyndiray

I wrote up my review which was a rant. Felt good.  lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Mar 24, 2014)

I received the lipstick in kinky. It's not a color I will wear. It is too orange on me. I will be sending them a pic to see what I "won." It does say Ashley on the tube of kinky.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 24, 2014)

Okay I was really bummed when I saw the contents of the box. My box came today and instead of tearing into mail excitedly like usual I didn't even open it for a couple hours. BUT I played around with my items and I'm actually pleasantly surprised, not super excited or anything but ok with it now. I have the lipstick and liner in kinky from a bday box last year that I've used once I think and was expecting the liner to be orangey like both lipsticks and it wasn't! I actually love red lips (blue based reds) and don't have a liner so that was a win. Then just for shits and giggles decided to layer boss (which I thought was ugly upon opening) over the liner and I actually love the way it looks!! Black eyeliner.. whatever I have tons of all colors but gel liner is my favorite so it will definitely get used.


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 24, 2014)

Does anybody else's lip liner look like this?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cyndiray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Does anybody else's lip liner look like this?
I didn't open mine, as I am trying to get rid of it, but that looks like the product has shifted a bit.  Can you tap the end of it (the end without the product sticking out) on a table and see if the liner moves back in?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 24, 2014)

I like the look of the liner filling in the entire lip and then covered with a gloss. It is lovely.


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 24, 2014)

> I didn't open mine, as I am trying to get rid of it, but that looks like the product has shifted a bit.Â  Can you tap the end of it (the end without the product sticking out) on a table and see if the liner moves back in?


 Nope, didn't work lol


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cyndiray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nope, didn't work lol
I would contact Starlooks and show them the picture.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2014)

Just to update everyone: I finally received an e-mail back from Starlooks and they provided me a tracking number that said I was supposed to receive a package on Friday. Obviously it never arrived. They were really great about it and said they'd be happy to send me a replacement package.

I am still going to cancel Starlooks but it's not because I don't think they're a good company.

I'm finding myself being less excited about the boxes lately. I don't think that the Starlooks products I have are in constant rotation anymore, and honestly, I just feel overwhelmed with Starlooks in general now! LOL. I think this is a great service for anyone looking to build their collection or to really get to know a new brand without breaking the bank, but for someone like me who usually gives away items after I'm doing reviewing them, I don't think Starlooks is a good investment for me, anymore.

I think they could convince me to come back if they revamp the referral program. I never know if I've referred anyone. I never get an e-mail and I have to e-mail them each month to ask about my referrals. Knowing that everyone makes mistakes, I'm wondering how I can be sure that none of my referrals didn't slip through the cracks for one reason or another? It just bothers me that I never know if I'm expecting a referral package or not. If they can come up with a way to allow people to see when they referred someone, that might be enough to make me come back. That and if the next 3 month gift is a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 25, 2014)

I just cancelled after not liking the colors in the last two boxes. They emailed and asked why and when I told them colors don't match my skin tone, this was their response: "Stay tuned. Starbox is becoming customizable in the near future." Just thought I'd share the news  I think I'd resub for that.


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 25, 2014)

> I would contact Starlooks and show them the picture.


 I'm not too worried about it. Just thought it was weird. What was the loyalty gift this month?


----------



## Kelli (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cyndiray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not too worried about it. Just thought it was weird.

What was the loyalty gift this month?
The loyalty gifts are  only done every three months, so the next one shouldn't be until May I believe.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2014)

Gah.  I'm doing it, gang.  I'm switching to annual.  One less recurring payment to worry about when the bank/credit union inevitably cancels yet another card due to fraud!  But they had to cancel my existing sub in order to do this.  I'm going to assume that's going to throw the loyalty gift thing off.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I'll find out in two months.


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 25, 2014)

> The loyalty gifts are Â onlyÂ done every three months, so the next one shouldn't be until May I believe.


 Oooh, it thought it was every three months that you're a subscriber. So I assumed some people got them this month if it fell on one of their 3 month anniversaries. Kwim?


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like I have a tracking number for my birthday box. Sweet! It will be about 4-5 days before I get it so if anyone else gets theirs before I do, let me know what's inside please.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cyndiray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooh, it thought it was every three months that you're a subscriber. So I assumed some people got them this month if it fell on one of their 3 month anniversaries. Kwim?
Yeah, I don't know if they explained it that well to begin with, (and I wasn't a subscriber in December, so I don't know for sure) but I think the little card they put in it that I saw in unboxings showed a calendar and on Feb and May it showed  that loyalties would be sent in those months, so I just took it as those were the months that they sent them to all subscribers who had been with them for 3 months at that time.  I started subscribing in Jan, so I just planned on getting my first one in May, since I'd only be at two months in Feb (and if one happened to come this month, then I'd be pleasantly surprised).


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 25, 2014)

> Looks like I have a tracking number for my birthday box. Sweet! It will be about 4-5 days before I get it so if anyone else gets theirs before I do, let me know what's inside please.


 Me too! I'm excited, I wasnt expecting a tracking number.


> Yeah, I don't know if they explained it that well to begin with,Â (and I wasn't a subscriber in December, so I don't know for sure) but I think the little card they put in it that I saw in unboxings showed a calendar and on Feb and May it showed Â that loyalties would be sent in those months, so I just took it as those were the months that they sent them toÂ all subscribers who had been with them for 3 months at that time.Â  I started subscribing in Jan, so I just planned on getting my first one in May, since I'd only be at two months in FebÂ (and if one happened to come this month, then I'd be pleasantly surprised).


 Ooooh, ok. I got it now! Thanks! Does anyone know what the prize was for getting the Kinky lipstick yet?


----------



## Patantao (Mar 26, 2014)

My first starbox will be here in less than 1 hour...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cyndiray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Does anyone know what the prize was for getting the Kinky lipstick yet?
I have not heard anything from them after I sent them the e-mail they requested.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first starbox will be here in less than 1 hour...

So exciting!!


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 26, 2014)

If I refer someone and their first box is in April, does my referral box come in April or May?


----------



## Psquared (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally got my box.. and Its BOSS for me. The color looks fine on me but when I was trying it on my boyfriend saw it and freaked out (in a good way) so I guess I will keep it for date nights with him.


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cyndiray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I refer someone and their first box is in April, does my referral box come in April or May?
If I'm understanding their page correctly, you will get your referral box in the first 10 days of May.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heath67013 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have not heard anything from them after I sent them the e-mail they requested. 




I haven't heard anything either!


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 27, 2014)

> I haven't heard anything either!


 I just got an email, you get $7 off your next order lol


----------



## chrysti198 (Mar 28, 2014)

I really like the lipliner and the gel liner, but that Boss lippy is just terrible! On me, at least.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 28, 2014)

Please don't tell me our prize is $7 off! That sucks and I didn't get an email :-(


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone received their birthday box yet? I am excited to see what's inside.


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 29, 2014)

> Please don't tell me our prize is $7 off! That sucks and I didn't get an email :-(


 Yes, and it's only good this weekend lol


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 29, 2014)

> Has anyone received their birthday box yet? I am excited to see what's inside.


 Mine was out for delivery today but my mailman has already came and I have no idea where it is...


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 29, 2014)

I just got it. I got tickle me pink lip liner and lipstick but theres no label on it.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cyndiray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got it. I got tickle me pink lip liner and lipstick but theres no label on it.
What's the color of the lipstick?

Can you post a photo?


----------



## cyndiray (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 30, 2014)

I used my "prize" and ordered a past box. They even offered to put together a sold out box for me. I hope they at least throw something in extra like an eyeliner. Fat chance :-/


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think I may unsubscribed to this one. Not too sure.


----------



## Psquared (Mar 31, 2014)

This month's boring box made me go out and buy two bright bold MAC lipsticks this weekend LOL...also the fact that we had a snowstorm yesterday didnt help either! Yay Canada!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 31, 2014)

> I just got it. I got tickle me pink lip liner and lipstick but theres no label on it.


 I received exactly the same. Lip liner (I actually already have it) and a lipstick with no label :-/


----------



## sarahtyler (Mar 31, 2014)

I also got the mystery lipstick and tickle me pink liner. Could the lipstick be cherry rose? It was sold with the tickle me pink pencil in holiday sets.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 31, 2014)

I got a box with "Kinky" lipstick. . .I haven't bothered to calling for my "special prize" yet, but it looks like we're getting $7 off?  I haven't even had a chance to use my $35 off code, plus I'm really happy with the shade I received.  Based on the swatches I've seen, Kinky is probably a better color for my anyway.  It's a punchy red for sure, but it makes my teeth look whiter and the formula is nice.   Did anyone else have a problem with the eyeliner transferring into their eyelid crease?  I don't have oily lids and I use a primer and it's never happened to me before, so I think it's the formula.  A shame, because I like the pigmentation and smooth application.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 31, 2014)

> I also got the mystery lipstick and tickle me pink liner. Could the lipstick be cherry rose? It was sold with the tickle me pink pencil in holiday sets.


 Nope, I wondered that as well but I have Cherry Rose and compared them and they're nothing alike.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 31, 2014)

> I got a box with "Kinky" lipstick. . .I haven't bothered to calling for my "special prize" yet, but it looks like we're getting $7 off? Â I haven't even had a chance to use my $35 off code, plusÂ I'm really happy with the shade I received. Â Based on the swatches I've seen, Kinky is probably a better color for my anyway. Â It's a punchy red for sure, but it makes my teeth look whiter and the formula is nice. Â  Did anyone else have a problem with the eyeliner transferring into their eyelid crease? Â I don't have oily lids and I use a primer and it's never happened to me before, so I think it's the formula. Â A shame, because I like the pigmentation and smooth application. Â Â


 I had some terrible problems with the eyeliner pot as well. It really just NEVER set, which is such a shame, because it's such a beautiful deep black! But yes, it smudged and transferred badly.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had some terrible problems with the eyeliner pot as well. It really just NEVER set, which is such a shame, because it's such a beautiful deep black! But yes, it smudged and transferred badly.
Thanks for letting me know that you've experienced the same problem.  It pains me to throw it out, but between the smudging &amp; transferring issues, the eyeliner just isn't functional for me.  I had the same problem with the Obsidian pencil eyeliner from Starlooks.  So far I've enjoyed their eyeshadows, blushes, and lipsticks . . everything else has been kind of a wash.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok. Here I am in the Kinky lipcolor and the Cherry Cedar lip pencil. 



Not bad for skin tone. Would I buy it at a store? Maybe not but I'll rock it since I have it.
Looks great on you!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still read blogs.  Vblogs - I save for the weekends to watch - maybe...I just hate a vlog that goes on and on about anything BUT the contents of the box.   Also, I can read blogs at work - lol

can't watch vlogs at work.
I actually prefer blogs to youtube. I like seeing details photos of items rather than someone holding it up for a second and then moving on. Also, as I had said earlier in this thread, I feel like most "reviews" of subscription boxes on youtube are literally just someone holding up each item in the box and reading off the card that comes in the box. It's not a review, it's an "unboxing" but most people interchange those words on youtube.

I think that while there are lazy bloggers, I find that blogs give me so much more information, and I am able to get the information I need without sitting through 5+ minutes of someone talking about themselves or rambling on about nothing.

The only beauty guru on youtube I watch religiously is EmilyNoel83. I think she is fantastic on all levels: she does genuine reviews on drugstore and high end, isn't full of herself or snobby about anything, and just feels like someone I would be friends with. I can feel that she genuinely cares about all of her videos on all of her channels, and isn't just pumping out videos to get views. Other than Emily and GossMakeupArtist, I haven't found a single guru (on the more popular side) that doesn't annoy the crap out of me lol.

On the other hand, I love  pretty much every blogger I come across LOL




 I prefer reading blogs.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *babiegurl37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's terrible! Have you tried calling?

I don't like talking on the phone, so unless it's a desperate situation or a doctors appointment I will avoid it at all costs.

I do plan on calling them this week if I don't hear back from anyone, though. I apparently have to call in order to cancel my box too so I guess I'll kill two birds with one stone lol

Im the same way and it drives the hubby insane. Hope they were able to help you.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received mine today. Which is normal. I actually wanted the eyeliner pot but I am surprised that I kind of like boss. I have it on over the lip liner. 

 Sorry for the scruffiness, I don't have any other makeup on. But for this being my first red, I kind of like it. Still not use to such a rich color though.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I got the email that my box had shipped after it had already been delivered. Sadly, I was not a contest winner! Anyway, I am fine with the eyeliner, I suppose I'm due for another one. I don't really get the reasoning for a darker liner (to play with shading?!) and while Boss isn't an awful shade, I don't really like shimmery finishes. I think it's also a wayyyy leaning orange and some may not like that. Here it is on me, I didn't use the lip liner because I am going to trade it away and wanted it totally unopened for the next gal. Debating whether I want to keep Boss or not. 

Different lighting scenarios (aka bathroom lighting vs natural window lighting) + a close up to see some shimmer 












Looks good on you. So far seems like a very wearable red as it seems to work for everyone who has posted pics, still not so excited about this box.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks like I have a tracking number for my birthday box. Sweet! It will be about 4-5 days before I get it so if anyone else gets theirs before I do, let me know what's inside please.
Im still waiting for my birthday box.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cyndiray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




That's a pretty lipstick.  I wonder if they are sending everyone the same birthday box or if they are sending different boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cyndiray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got it. I got tickle me pink lip liner and lipstick but theres no label on it.
I received exactly the same. Lip liner (I actually already have it) and a lipstick with no label :-/ That's what im worried about since I got the lip liner from Ipsy a while back.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

Um...  Does anyone know what happened to the April thread?  I had just finished composing a long cross-my-fingers ramble about what I was hoping for, hit Submit, and the entire thread went *poof* like (spoiler alert!) Keyzer Soze.


----------



## teamomof8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope, gone for me too


----------



## Patantao (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a pretty lipstick.  I wonder if they are sending everyone the same birthday box or if they are sending different boxes.
I got a different lipstick. No label though.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a pretty lipstick.  I wonder if they are sending everyone the same birthday box or if they are sending different boxes.
I got a different lipstick. No label though.

Thanks for letting me know, im still waiting for my box.


----------



## Kimmist13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Got my bday box today. I got a soft rose lipliner and an unnamed lipstick which is a warm brownish color. Don't know how to describe it. It'll be saw append though. I'm way too pale. Love the lipliner though! It'll look pretty all over the lips with a gloss...especially when I get a little color in the summer. It's super light but purdy.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimmist13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my bday box today. I got a soft rose lipliner and an unnamed lipstick which is a warm brownish color. Don't know how to describe it. It'll be saw append though. I'm way too pale. Love the lipliner though! It'll look pretty all over the lips with a gloss...especially when I get a little color in the summer. It's super light but purdy. 





Nice!


----------



## Kimmist13 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Got my bday box today. I got a soft rose lipliner and an unnamed lipstick which is a warm brownish color. Don't know how to describe it. It'll be saw append though. I'm way too pale. Love the lipliner though! It'll look pretty all over the lips with a gloss...especially when I get a little color in the summer. It's super light but purdy.





> Got my bday box today. I got a soft rose lipliner and an unnamed lipstick which is a warm brownish color. Don't know how to describe it. It'll be saw append though. I'm way too pale. Love the lipliner though! It'll look pretty all over the lips with a gloss...especially when I get a little color in the summer. It's super light but purdy.


 Omg I just re-read what I wrote. Apparently I forgot top roof read! "It'll be saw append though" was supposed to say "it'll be up for swapping though" lol. Oops!


----------

